# Meat colts - the true cost of rescuing them (a diary)



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Being a total soft touch I responded to a Facebook appeal

40 horses need moving tonight as going to slaughter tomorrow!

Initially I thought it was a scam so just watched the posts but as people started posting pictures and saying they would deliver for fuel, it became apparent that it was genuine. So a 9pm with fading light me and my OH drove the 20 miles to go an have a look.

We got there and there was about 12 left, corralled in a little pen. They were being chased round by men trying to catch them. What I witnessed was barbaric! They were being caught by being grabbed by the ear, the guy then clung on while the pony did laps of the coral until 2 other guys were able to help wrestle the poor thing to the floor and get a headcollar on. The ones that were more 'sprightly' ie kicked and bit, had ropes thrown round their back legs and were tripped up then pinned. The whole thing made me feel sick and made me all the more adamant that 2 were definitely going to get a better life.

Not having transport at the minute, I opted for the delivery option (to be delivered the next morning) and paid a deposit to cover fuel. I picked out "my two" - a lovely blue colt standing at about 13hh who looked about 18 months old, and a pathetic little foal who looked totally bewildered and too young to have been away from his mum  I'd have put him at about 4 or 5 months going off what my boy looked like at that age.

So I went home and debated in my head what was the best thing to do with them initially. My options were:

1) turn out in the 'fatty' paddock which mine are in during the day - size about 3 acres. Having had youngsters before I knew that if I did this I would spend weeks (with these being feral) before I would be able to handle them. So I eliminated this option. Plus it would mean mine would be on full fat grass 24/7...

2) Put them in the 'trash paddock'. It is what the previous owners used for winter turnout. It is half an acre or so and has a field shelter. Decided this option was out as the field directly next to it is 11 acres and I am loaning it to a local farmer to out his calves on. If they got out I'd never catch them, and if the cows caught anything of the horses I wouldn't be popular.

3) put them in the back garden as the lawn needs cutting - it's not as silly as it sounds. My two go in periodically if the grass gets on top if me. This may be an option for initial turnout but I settled on option 4.

4) stable them and have yard turnout during the quarantine period to prevent the fields being contaminated by worms. Then put them in the garden for a couple of weeks. This will allow them to talk over the fence to my two, before being introduced to the big, bad grown ups.

So I went to bed dreaming of these cuties and trying to think of names

The be on the far right is blue and white but very deeply snowflake dapple. Absolutely lovely! For a cob  He was standing about 13h2 so I'm guessing will make 15hh







This is a closure but it was such a crush it was hard to get a nice pic 







Then there was this little guy. Totally bewildered, lost and sad looking. Only a foal standing about 12h so potential of 14-15hh...







-

SLEEP

-

I woke up somewhat hopeful and rushed to get everything ready for the dentist (who was turning up that morning to sort mine). Quarantine are was setup by the time the dentist arrived and I prayed that they wouldn't arrive before mine were back out. They didn't. In fact they didn't turn up at all  I had been scammed.

After about half 4 I put appeals on the FB posts to see if someone had contact details but no one did. I did however find out that they own a scrap yard, have 300 horses and the husband of the family is in prison - hmmmm

One girl contacted me saying that there were another 18 and she was going with a livestock trailer to get one and would I like one picking up. So basically someone else picked for me. He was delivered at about 10pm and seemed totally chilled about the whole thing.

He is about 11h2 and judging by the fact he has a fullish tail he's about 18months old. So is not going to make anywhere near what we need - so he is either going to be backed and rehomed when he is old enough, or be kept as a lead rein pony for ready for when we have kids. Either way he isn't going to be put in a tin 

So this was him on his arrival - he has mild ringworm, a big wormy belly and a sunburned nose 







And this was him this morning after a night in the stable - I am going to learn a lot about stable stains it seems...







He is all grey on the body (pink skinned) apart from one blob on the other side. So we have decided to call him Oreo. Not sure whether we are going to give him a 'full' name but if we do it will probably be Rishton's Dunkable Oreo.

The vet is coming out tomorrow to check him over, sort out worming, vaccinations, ringworm treatment see if he is chipped and sort a passport.

So now for the COST (not a final total for the vet yet)

£50 for the horse
£20 scammed out of fuel money
£36 callout for the vet
£24 examination fee
£33.24 for anti fungal shampoo (for horse and surroundings)
£18.08 wormer

Plus whatever it costs for jags and passport

So so far the £50 horse has cost £181.32

I'd like to add at the end of this - I am not penny pinching by listing the costs. The idea of this thread is to give anyone who is thinking of rescuing a meat horse an idea of the real costs involved and also to give a warts-and-all account of the highs and lows.

So that is Oreo


----------



## POLLDARK (9 July 2014)

I hope all ends well for you & the colt.  I think it is a really good idea of yours to give those that may be thinking of doing the same some idea of the costs & what they may need to do as I am sure a few people will buy meat foals without considering whether they have the where with all to do their best by them. Well done you by the way.


----------



## Spottyappy (9 July 2014)

Great idea, I hope you can keep the thread updated periodically as things cost wise progress. 
There is no such thing as a free horse, or a £50 horse in your case, and this may make a few people think twice before committing. Sadly, too many people rush to help and don't always realise the full and true cost of what they're about to embark onto.
What a shame the one you ended up with won't be big enough for what you really wanted, but maybe a driving prospect if you fancied something to give him a job in the future?


----------



## deb_l222 (9 July 2014)

My 'non-horsey' friend rang me about this as she had seen it all over Facebook and (like you) I said it had to be a scam of some sorts but then she said people were actually turning up for the horses / ponies.

I guess it is still a scam really as they would never have been sent for meat as it would have cost the owner far too much to have 300 horses despatched of in such a way, so I guess they thought up this master plan - and it worked.

What really saddens me though, is some of the horses / ponies sold that day may not be much better off than they were before.  Yours will be living the life of luxury from now on but a lot of people will have gone with the attitude of "ooh goody, 50 quid for a horse", without thinking of the long term cost and time implications of horse ownership.

I kind of think my friend wanted me to go over and have a look but I figured, what the eye can't see, the heart can't grieve over (or whatever the saying is).  Plus, I would have probably come back with half a dozen!!


----------



## mandwhy (9 July 2014)

Bless you, that was a nice thing to do, sorry to hear about the scamming! I hope Oreo blossoms into a fine young man and does you proud  

When it comes to costs, you'll probably forget about that after a while, it never seems so bad in hindsight!

I do kind of think it's all a big fiasco, the people breed meat horses, people buy them to save them, they breed more, making money all the while... I'm not slating you at all I just think it's a neverending circle really isn't it :-(


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (9 July 2014)

Wow well done! I wonder what happened to the original two? He is one lucky little boy!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (9 July 2014)

It might be a scam, but quite likely to be genuine too - there are a couple of scrub fields near Gatwick airport full of coloured cobs, and the owner sends a couple of lorry loads to the Continent each year for meat, he says he earns more money from them than he would running beef bullocks on the land.


----------



## bobble (9 July 2014)

This ^^^ I hope you both have great fun together. I did the same as you saw a photo of a very under weight and scabby colt and thought no one will want him. Unfortunately they didn't and he came to me. This is the total so far.

£100.00 cost of colt and delivery
£126.00 cost of first vet visit including 1st injec and sedation as couldn't get near his feet and they were dreadful, all curled up and they needed sorting.
£28.00 cost of switch as had lice
£32.00 cost of two wormer's
£285.00 cost of second vets visit 2nd injec and castration.   
£28.00 cost of passport (the one he came with was not his microchip didn't match up) 
£5.00 cost of adding name to microchip (fortunately someone had registered the chip but not put any info on)

So far hes cost £604.00 if my maths right. This does not include his feed or taking into account any issues they have.  Mine has been thrashed and hes very scared of everything and panics. Hence having to sedate to trim as he wouldn't let any one near him. It was fun doing the wall of death with the vet.  Mine I know is extreme case and he has to be handled very carefully or he will panic strike out at you, rear and try tank off (sometimes all together ha ha). It drives me nuts, its one step forward and 3 three back. But hes here and thats that. Its not the cost I knew it would cost me a lot more, for me its the issues that hes come with. He is far from an easy pony and probably never will be, so its something else to consider.


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Thanks everyone  

Bobble - like you, the money isn't the thing for me either. It is good to highlight the hidden costs though eh?

It's a horrid horrid scam to play on peoples sympathies now via social media. If they sent them to market they would have had to have them passported and chipped when they got there and paid for transport. And then maybe only have got £50. This way it's easy money for them  I know it isn't helping by buying them but it's heartbreaking and I'm a soft touch.

He difference between him and my boy who I had from being 3 weeks is incredible. He is so wary it's sad. He's a friendly chap who really wants to be with people (and cats) it seems so I think he will come round.

Just uploading some more pictures 

Next job is to try and get a halter back on him - that's going to be fun!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 July 2014)

Lucky Oreo.  I look forward to updates on his progress. I bet he'll soon be transformed.

On a side note as he has pink skin (he looks like a tobiano) he could sunburn on his body too - well anywhere on the white patch. You might need to get him a UV rug and be aware of things that they can eat that can cause photosensitivity and avoid them.


----------



## niagaraduval (9 July 2014)

What a nice thread, well done you! I often feel like going out on a rescue mission.


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Faracat said:



			Lucky Oreo.  I look forward to updates on his progress. I bet he'll soon be transformed.

On a side note as he has pink skin (he looks like a tobiano) he could sunburn on his body too - well anywhere on the white patch. You might need to get him a UV rug and be aware of things that they can eat that can cause photosensitivity and avoid them.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he is very pink. His nose is burned but back seems OK. I need to get hi a fly rug yet but first I need to measure him - which means manhandling him a little  He has come from very horse sour pasture, heavy with buttercups. Mine is much more suited to horses so he should be OK. My boy Inky has a very pink nose and has always burned - this year he hasn't even needed sunblock  the grazing seems to suit.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 July 2014)

Yep buttercups are one of the ones that cause photosensitivity. So having moved him off that should help.  Watch alfalfa, I've had to stop feeding it for that reason.


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Meeting OH (and one of the cats)







Learning that men aren't all bad - nice scritches







Not sure about freedom...







Getting braver and having a nosy







His 'Oreo'







And he turned when I called his name 







Just looked out of the window and he is currently having a lay down snooze in his stable


----------



## Nettle123 (9 July 2014)

That lucky chap has definitely fallen on his feet with you !. Lovely pictures


----------



## meesha (9 July 2014)

what a lucky chap and he is very sweet - beautiful setup you have there too !


----------



## Miller1979 (9 July 2014)

He is beautiful. Well done you and best of luck. I will be watching this thread to see how he gets on.


----------



## pip6 (9 July 2014)

very lucky boy


----------



## Ladyinred (9 July 2014)

Great idea to have an honest breakdown of the costs. So many are 'rescued' then on Facebook a couple of weeks later because the new owner can't afford what needs doing... or lacks the skill to get close.

He is a very lucky boy indeed. What's your plan now you ended up with a smaller one? Keep him and eventually sell on? Or will you find something for him to do?

Another one who absolutely loves your yard. I want


----------



## LittleMonster (9 July 2014)

All i can say is Awwwwwww  well done to you! and i saw the original pictures you were talking about on facebook and was unsure if it was a scam or not and sorry to hear you got caught into it...

He looks like he is already coming out of his shell  (We need lots of pictures!)


----------



## Moomin1 (9 July 2014)

I hope this wasn't from who and where I think it was from because they are renowned for doing this to get money in..and then replace and repeat...


----------



## MissTyc (9 July 2014)

What the circumstances of this colt's beginnings and arrival, there is no quiestion that he has won a golden ticket. I bet he will surpass all your expectations. 

My best "horse" is a 14.2hh cob, very similar in build. Got him a little foal off a gypsy "sale", £60 because I am a sucker for a womr-riddles sob story. Competing BE90 now, hunting with the hounds as though he was born for it. My cob has given back every penny and every tear I have spent on him with extreme loyalty and commitment to being a good pony. I would never had expected it. In fact, in the end I sold my KWPN mare for him he was supposed to be a companion because I ended up having so much more fun with him and she was a stress head lol!!


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			Great idea to have an honest breakdown of the costs. So many are 'rescued' then on Facebook a couple of weeks later because the new owner can't afford what needs doing... or lacks the skill to get close.

He is a very lucky boy indeed. What's your plan now you ended up with a smaller one? Keep him and eventually sell on? Or will you find something for him to do?

Another one who absolutely loves your yard. I want 

Click to expand...

I do want warn people a bit as I have had youngsters before and they are not as easy as people think. Mostly they are a dream but gosh, those moments they can have...

The plan with him is to keep him at least until he is old enough to be backed. I've been saying for a while that 3 is the perfect number so I have my wish  in the future he will either be a lead rein pony for potential children or if he is a bit sharper, we will rehome him. It won't be a first with the cash can have him, the home will have to be right. But we will probably keep him!

As for the yard - I love it. It's rented, but if I was to do my own I would do the U-shape with gate across. It just works so well  behind the stables is a school and jumping paddock and behind that one of the fields, past that the muck heap (muck has to be trailered which is the only downside). There are another 14 acres behind the house. All this is far far less than it would cost to rent a 2 bed semi and have 2 horses in livery. I feel very very fortunate to live here 



MissTyc said:



			My best "horse" is a 14.2hh cob, very similar in build. Got him a little foal off a gypsy "sale", £60 because I am a sucker for a womr-riddles sob story. Competing BE90 now, hunting with the hounds as though he was born for it. My cob has given back every penny and every tear I have spent on him with extreme loyalty and commitment to being a good pony. I would never had expected it. In fact, in the end I sold my KWPN mare for him he was supposed to be a companion because I ended up having so much more fun with him and she was a stress head lol!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you got a corker there. Sometimes the unexpected surprises us eh? My mare was supposed to be a project to sell but she is so good she is never leaving 

- 

The vet is coming tomorrow at 5 and I just had a panic as he has never been haltered other than the trauma of his move. So took the softly softly approach with the plan of getting him comfortable with just being touched with it today. He was that unfazed that I popped it straight on him! And took it off and put it back on again as I though it was a fluke. Nope - he was fine. This is the poor little ****** they wrestled to the floor to get it on to transport him 

He is such a forgiving little chap 

Nonplussed by the whole affair







And to show how wee he is


----------



## puppystitch (9 July 2014)

Oh what a happy ending for little Oreo! Yes, there is the replace and repeat issue, but that will go on and on as long as there is a horse meat market, and I wish I was in a position to do a similar thing and help just one of these poor souls. Really well done on taking the chance, I hope he rewards you. I love the photo of him the open stable doorway, looking like he wants to pinch himself to make sure it's not a dream. Keep us posted as he grows!


----------



## 3OldPonies (9 July 2014)

OP you are an absolute star in my eyes for rescuing this little chap.  He looks so cute and will most likely make a lovely steady pony in the fullness of time.

Well done also for being prepared to share the costs of such a rescue with us.  It all helps open our eyes and our minds to what is involved.

I've just lost one of mine to an accident and this is the first time I've posted since.  I was trying to keep away from the forum for a while but this thread has stopped my lurking because I felt the need to congratulate you on a) what you've done and b) for being willing to take on all the work ahead of you getting Oreo sorted out. I wish you the very best of luck - and also to anyone else who has stepped in and rescued one of these poor ponies.


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

3OldPonies said:



			OP you are an absolute star in my eyes for rescuing this little chap.  He looks so cute and will most likely make a lovely steady pony in the fullness of time.

Well done also for being prepared to share the costs of such a rescue with us.  It all helps open our eyes and our minds to what is involved.

I've just lost one of mine to an accident and this is the first time I've posted since.  I was trying to keep away from the forum for a while but this thread has stopped my lurking because I felt the need to congratulate you on a) what you've done and b) for being willing to take on all the work ahead of you getting Oreo sorted out. I wish you the very best of luck - and also to anyone else who has stepped in and rescued one of these poor ponies.
		
Click to expand...

3OP I'm so sorry to hear that  time is a healer and eventually you will be able to look back at the memories and smile rather than weep. I feel for you - we lost one about 6 months ago and it was sudden and heartbreaking. Please don't lurk - talk to us and let us all help you through it.

I don't feel particularly special - just like a bit of a mug who has been duped... But I know if I hadn't have paid the £50 he would have gone for meat  I couldn't have coped with that knowing I could have 'saved' one and didn't. As much as this just makes the problem worse.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 July 2014)

What I can't my head around is that anyone can make any money from breeding meat colts and selling them for £50.00. Its not a business proposition.


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			What I can't my head around is that anyone can make any money from breeding meat colts and selling them for £50.00. Its not a business proposition.
		
Click to expand...

They have 300 horses. I'd say there are 100 mares with foals and 100 yearlings. The fillies they sell (presumably on DD and the like) and I was told they go for between £400 and £600. So even if we say 50 fillies at £400 that leaves 50 colts they need 'rid of' at £50 that makes £25k a year. And this is just a sideline for them...

ETA - they don't breed them for meat, the colts are just of no value to them


----------



## Asha (9 July 2014)

What a lovely thing to do.

I would love to know what's going his head right now. The photo where he's not coming out of his stable says it all. ' I love my new room, don't want to leave it'

Look forward to updates on this lucky little fella.


----------



## 3OldPonies (9 July 2014)

Fides said:



			3OP I'm so sorry to hear that  time is a healer and eventually you will be able to look back at the memories and smile rather than weep. I feel for you - we lost one about 6 months ago and it was sudden and heartbreaking. Please don't lurk - talk to us and let us all help you through it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Fides, sorry to hear that you too have lost one so recently.  When I feel able I probably will talk, but for the moment, it is still all too raw and I'm not sure I can share what happened just yet while still trying to come to terms with it myself.  I really do appreciate your kind comment.  

I was going on to say on my original message that I would love to be able to rescue another pony but emotion got in the way.  The one I lost was a rescue, albeit I rescued him and his field mate 19 years ago so I can understand a little of what OP is taking on here. My 2 weren't so young, although one wasn't broken to do anything (at 6 yrs old)and the other turned out to be a very confused and misunderstood riggy cob.  Both were/are so beautiful and made all the hard work worth it.

Oreo looks such a kind sort of little boy in a lost kind of way, really looking forward to updates on his progress.  He's going to be so handsome when he fills out.  Which I'm sure he will do quite quickly now that he is in safe hands.


----------



## honetpot (9 July 2014)

I got mine off the Welsh commons March 2012 from, https://www.facebook.com/groups/welshrehomingproject/, these are not bred for meat, but some are dumped and colts allowed to breed.
pony -free
transport £150
Wormer Panacur. 5 day £15, never seen so many red worm 
Vet check, tetenus, passport and chip £75 You could count every rib  and his back and hip bones stood out
Gelding this spring £200
Farrier £20
Desect- lots of £15
 When I got him he was a yearling about 12hands , he is now about 13hands. He is very street wise but not nasty. I have my own land so I took a colt because not one wants them and I had just lost a horse and he was in a group in the police pound to be rehomed or shot.
 There are more waiting so don't please buy one . The project only charges a fee if they have to geld before it leaves them to cover the cost of gelding. There are about 50 in the council pound waiting to be rehomed or culled.


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Honeypot - I looked at the group and was a member but it was full of conspiracies and nastiness so I decided I wanted nothing more to do with it. I don't know if it has settled down now but the lady that ran it really put me off 

Been out to feed the dogs and he's found his whinny - at the dogs though lol

When I got to his stable he was asleep (again - he sleeps a LOT!) and he didn't even get up when I went into his stable to get his haynet. He is very calm and very trusting.







He is very taken by my other half despite him being fearful at first







He even let him groom him







When I groomed him I hit a tickly spot and got booted - idiot!







That will teach me for being complacent  I backed off a little and then carried on brushing him and he was fine and doing the whole lip quiver thing.

So all in all a pretty good first day! He's out loose on the yard still, able to come and go, and will be stabled at bed time - though he does seem to spend an awful lot of time voluntarily in the stable.


----------



## Kaylum (9 July 2014)

Who are these idiots breeding these ponies? Well done everyone helping these ponies x


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Kaylum said:



			Who are these idiots breeding these ponies? Well done everyone helping these ponies x
		
Click to expand...

Gypsies  they really don't do the stereotype any favours


----------



## Bluedaisys (9 July 2014)

What a happy ending for this this fella, can't wait to read his updates!


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Oh forgot to add - got a measuring stick on him (which he couldn't have cared less about lol) and he is 11h1 at the wither and 11h3 at the bum. Tomorrow I am going to attempt leading ready for the vet who is coming at 5pm. After that I am going to be pretty hands off him other than a scritch and groom each day. He can go out once he's wormed and the ringworm is gone too and then he can have a week out uninterrupted to settle


----------



## thewonderhorse (9 July 2014)

Bluedaisys said:



			What a happy ending for this this fella, can't wait to read his updates!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. He looks a little love x


----------



## honetpot (9 July 2014)

Fides said:



			Honeypot - I looked at the group and was a member but it was full of conspiracies and nastiness so I decided I wanted nothing more to do with it. I don't know if it has settled down now but the lady that ran it really put me off 

Been out to feed the dogs and he's found his whinny - at the dogs though lol

When I got to his stable he was asleep (again - he sleeps a LOT!) and he didn't even get up when I went into his stable to get his haynet. He is very calm and very trusting.







He is very taken by my other half despite him being fearful at first







He even let him groom him







When I groomed him I hit a tickly spot and got booted - idiot!







That will teach me for being complacent  I backed off a little and then carried on brushing him and he was fine and doing the whole lip quiver thing.

So all in all a pretty good first day! He's out loose on the yard still, able to come and go, and will be stabled at bed time - though he does seem to spend an awful lot of time voluntarily in the stable.
		
Click to expand...

I can only speak as I find, adopting him took about three weeks for the checks an I never had any problems. They are a very small group so everything takes longer because they do not have huge resources and office staff. As with all things horsy everyone has their own opinions, but it certainly less stressful than getting one from the RSPCA.


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

honetpot said:



			I can only speak as I find, adopting him took about three weeks for the checks an I never had any problems. They are a very small group so everything takes longer because they do not have huge resources and office staff. As with all things horsy everyone has their own opinions, but it certainly less stressful than getting one from the RSPCA.
		
Click to expand...

It was more that they were accusing some local guy of stalking them and sabotaging the horses and putting it all over Facebook - it was all a bit weird. It might not have been the same people though.

Eta - nope checked the link, same people 

They obviously love the horses but are a bit bat ***** crazy for me to deal with. I'm bad enough myself without adding another loon to the mix


----------



## zigzag (9 July 2014)

Take my hat off to you, one lucky little boy x


----------



## oldie48 (9 July 2014)

He's so lucky to have found you and it's so refreshing to hear of someone willing to follow their heart to help a pony in need who also has the competence to do a "proper job". I look forward to  following his progress and there's just something "special" about him, isn't there?


----------



## Dunlin (9 July 2014)

All credit to you for continuing with 'the charade' and managing to get 1 out of that hellhole. Bless little Oreo he is very sweet, a shame he's a bit too small for you but could be useful if you have some little humans. That is 1 lucky little pony, I'm sure all the sleep is doing him the world of good, I bet every time he wakes up he looks around and thinks "wow, it isn't a dream".


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Dunlin said:



			a shame he's a bit too small for you but could be useful if you have some little humans.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good enough reason to have a baby isn't it?! People have them for less 

As for 'the charade' it's a no win situation - don't take them and they go for meat, take them and they breed more.  But they breed more anyway regardless... In a few years we will have no geldings and all mares!


----------



## Amymay (9 July 2014)

Lucky, lucky little horse.


----------



## Clodagh (9 July 2014)

He looks like a little dear, and very trusting. I'm sorry if you said and I missed it but how old do you think he is?


----------



## Hoof_Prints (9 July 2014)

Well done for taking him on, it's easy to say that they will just replace the ones bought with others to sell, but you have turned his life around and that is all that matters to him  A couple of years ago my friend rang me up asking for help, she'd bought a yearling cob off the gypsies, a 10 year old was selling him and had him tacked up and ridden. He was delivered and the first thing I said was that he was definitely much younger, and vet confirmed he was barely 6 months old... he'd had a full set of tack on and had been ridden by the gypsy kid  He could barely stand up he was so weak, he had a full winter coat of lice- so many they were falling off him as he walked. My friend is used to rescuing, however she has only rescued cats before! so I offered to help

Here he is when he arrived





After I clipped him to treat his unbelievable lice infestation










The lice and eggs- a few days after clipping and treating with lice shampoo






2 years on 






No idea how much he's cost, but easily a few hundred ! As he is rising 3, I will start to back him for her soon and hopefully he will make a good child's pony. Look forward to seeing how your lucky pony progresses, he is adorable !


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Clodagh said:



			He looks like a little dear, and very trusting. I'm sorry if you said and I missed it but how old do you think he is?
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't have a foal tail but is still very babyish so I recon about 18 months. The vet is coming tomorrow and will give more of an idea hopefully.



Hoof_Prints said:



			Well done for taking him on, it's easy to say that they will just replace the ones bought with others to sell, but you have turned his life around and that is all that matters to him 

---

No idea how much he's cost, but easily a few hundred ! As he is rising 3, I will start to back him for her soon and hopefully he will make a good child's pony. Look forward to seeing how your lucky pony progresses, he is adorable !
		
Click to expand...

I am looking it that way - he is content and that is my main concern 

Good for you with yours - looks a total credit to you! Backing is so exciting, and when you have that bond and trust it is all the more satisfying


----------



## *Whinney* (9 July 2014)

He's a cutie. Well done and good luck with him.


----------



## Flyermc (9 July 2014)

what happened to the 2 you originally picked? are they still there?


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Flyermc said:



			what happened to the 2 you originally picked? are they still there?
		
Click to expand...

I think they sold them on to someone else and pocketed my 'deposit'


----------



## Kaylum (9 July 2014)

It makes you wonder if they have actually been stolen if they are selling them for £50.


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Kaylum said:



			It makes you wonder if they have actually been stolen if they are selling them for £50.
		
Click to expand...

No they have a field of 300 - that would be a lot to steal


----------



## Shantara (9 July 2014)

I haven't read the whole thread, but I just wanted to say that Oreo is soo adorable and I can't wait to see what he looks like in a few months  good luck and have fun with him!


----------



## Tiffany (9 July 2014)

Some people never cease to amaze me with what they will do to make money. Thank goodness for people like you who try to help. Good on you for taking this little one on, I hope you'll update us on a regular basis


----------



## Moomin1 (9 July 2014)

Tiffany said:



			Some people never cease to amaze me with what they will do to make money. Thank goodness for people like you who try to help. Good on you for taking this little one on, I hope you'll update us on a regular basis
		
Click to expand...

But it's because of peoples' good intentions that they DO make the money. :-(


----------



## Kaylum (9 July 2014)

Yes but even round our way (York) foals are being stolen out of fields especially coloured ones.


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			But it's because of people's good intentions that they DO make the money. :-(
		
Click to expand...

But knowing they WILL go to slaughter, if you had room could you leave one? The kill colts are the byproduct of the general low cost of any low budget horse. The fillies don't cost the 'breeders' anything, it isn't cost effective to geld, so they kill 

It's £23.50 for a basic passport, about the same again for a chip, then the callout fee, then the gelding puts it at nearly £300 before you even factor in any costs from the foaling and pregnancy itself. Unregistered yearlings don't even sell for this so it's not worth these horrible peoples' efforts  hence the kill  Only fillies have any value to them.


----------



## Moomin1 (9 July 2014)

Fides said:



			But knowing they WILL go to slaughter, if you had room could you leave one? The kill colts are the byproduct of the general low cost of any low budget horse. The fillies don't cost the 'breeders' anything, it isn't cost effective to geld, so they kill 

Click to expand...

Yes I'm afraid I could.  There are too many horses in the country, and pts/going for meat is not a welfare issue. 

Don't get  me wrong though, I think it's lovely what you have done.


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Yes I'm afraid I could.  There are too many horses in the country, and pts/going for meat is not a welfare issue. 

Don't get  me wrong though, I think it's lovely what you have done. 

Click to expand...

Thanks Moomin. PTS/meat isn't a welfare issue but live travel to the continent is


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 July 2014)

Lucky pony. Has your vet advised a strangles carrier test.


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Lucky pony. Has your vet advised a strangles carrier test.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they have.

Eta - he has no obvious signs of current infection and is in quarantine.


----------



## Fides (9 July 2014)

Bedtime checks and I got a little nicker - he knows who I am!!


----------



## merlin12 (10 July 2014)

You may find your cob will grow . A friend of mine bought a yearling to make 14.2hh,he is now two and is 15hh. I think it is great what you are doing. I am thinking about doing it myself. I have three horses already and could manage another. Just trying to keep my sensible head on. My friends youngster is a cob colt bought from a dealer cost her £120.00 to buy.


----------



## Nettle123 (10 July 2014)

Fides said:



			Thanks Moomin. PTS/meat isn't a welfare issue but live travel to the continent is 

Click to expand...

Absolutely.


----------



## Luce85 (10 July 2014)

What a lovely story! I often see what I think are meat horses round by me but I never know how to contact the owner in the interest of saving one! 

I think he is a gorgeous little chap! He really has landed on his feet, I really hope you keep us updated with pictures of little Oreo!


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 July 2014)

Fides said:



			Bedtime checks and I got a little nicker - he knows who I am!! 

Click to expand...

What a lovely story this made me almost cry, you have done a lovely thing saving him I think he already knows his a lucky pony.


----------



## fatpiggy (10 July 2014)

Fides said:



			They have 300 horses. I'd say there are 100 mares with foals and 100 yearlings. The fillies they sell (presumably on DD and the like) and I was told they go for between £400 and £600. So even if we say 50 fillies at £400 that leaves 50 colts they need 'rid of' at £50 that makes £25k a year. And this is just a sideline for them...

ETA - they don't breed them for meat, the colts are just of no value to them 

Click to expand...

Bet I can guess what element of society they are too.  Poor ponies, would have been better never having been born in the first place.  Oreo looks so cute!


----------



## Fides (10 July 2014)

I've got the Lancashire Guardian newspaper coming at 2 to take pictures and my story. Apparently they are doing an article about all the colts going for meat. So Oreo is going to have his picture in the paper


----------



## LittleMonster (10 July 2014)

Fides said:



			I've got the Lancashire Guardian newspaper coming at 2 to take pictures and my story. Apparently they are doing an article about all the colts going for meat. So Oreo is going to have his picture in the paper 

Click to expand...

Yayyyy!!


----------



## Fides (10 July 2014)

The vet has been out to him today and he has been scanned and amazingly was actually chipped! I addition to the strange beeping thing he was also jabbed, wormed, weigh taped, had his teeth checked, been deosected and had an anti fungal sponging too.

He took everything in his stride and will now lead and tie up 

He had a treat today - we had a BBQ in the garden and he's playing lawnmower to get a leg stretch.







Eta - I almost forgot! Photographer for the newspaper turned up and took lots of pictures. Made me do a twee pose with my arms around his neck giving him a cuddle. Can't believe a) that I did it and b) that Oreo let me!


----------



## Fides (10 July 2014)

Vets bill came to £121.30

Total so far £191.30


----------



## Tobiano (10 July 2014)

oh wow Fides well done you.  Oreo seems to realise he has been really lucky as he is obviously already repaying your love and attention with trust, which is very moving to see.  Good luck to both of you x x


----------



## sywell (11 July 2014)

tobiano said:



			oh wow Fides well done you.  Oreo seems to realise he has been really lucky as he is obviously already repaying your love and attention with trust, which is very moving to see.  Good luck to both of you x x
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid i belong to the group that beleive it was best they went for slaughter. some of these horses might live to 25 years of age and many elderly people quite rightly want to give them a good life but never think of who is going to be responsible for them when they are no longer with us. I note no one has said much about the horse passport implications of this issue as they will in many cases be late passport applications and the PIO has to report this to trading standards the passport has to be signed in secton IX and the horse will never go for human consumption and might have to be rendered and I wonder how many well intentioned people have any idea of the cost.


----------



## Fides (11 July 2014)

sywell said:



			I am afraid i belong to the group that beleive it was best they went for slaughter. some of these horses might live to 25 years of age and many elderly people quite rightly want to give them a good life but never think of who is going to be responsible for them when they are no longer with us. I note no one has said much about the horse passport implications of this issue as they will in many cases be late passport applications and the PIO has to report this to trading standards the passport has to be signed in secton IX and the horse will never go for human consumption and might have to be rendered and I wonder how many well intentioned people have any idea of the cost.
		
Click to expand...

This is actually what I am trying to make people aware of - hence the title and listing those costs. You might be hard hearted enough to have let them go for meat, but regardless of the implications, me (and 57 others) couldn't.

There are some that have not gone to meat - it's not increasing the breeding as if no one had taken them they would have gone for meat anyway.

The only way to stop it is to raise awareness which is what I am trying to do with this thread. I am also helping the press put together an article about it to raise awareness and I have put an offer of support out, via the vets and an animal charity who has been involved throughout, that I can offer support for anyone struggling who didn't realise what they were taking on. I've gone into this 'eyes wide open' as I have had a colt before and know the work involved. Just because someone doesn't have the knowledge or experience to deal with it shouldn't earn them condemnation, they aren't horrible people - we should be offering our support.

Education is the only way to stop it - sneering at people isn't really very nice and doesn't help anyone. You may not have intended it to come across that way but it was quite a hmmm blunt post. And saying you are in the 'group' that thinks they should die - you are the only person to voice that opinion on this thread so far.

Maybe instead of asking if people understand what the implications are, actually post what they are in a helpful and constructive way. I'm afraid the lac k of punctuation in your post made it very difficult to read and understand.

- 

As far as the passport goes - the colt has had the passport process started by the vet and I am finishing it online. It costs £24 ish including the vets time


----------



## Fjord (11 July 2014)

Fides, this is a fascinating thread and I want to say thank you for telling Oreo's story. It's an emotive subject but I am glad to see that this little chap is going to have a much happier life now, he already looks more content. I bet he can't believe his luck! 

I'm surprised he was microchipped, you wouldn't expect someone indiscrimately breeding to bother chipping. Do you have to get the chip reregistered in your name now?

Please keep us updated with his progress.


----------



## Fides (11 July 2014)

Fjord said:



			I'm surprised he was microchipped, you wouldn't expect someone indiscrimately breeding to bother chipping. Do you have to get the chip reregistered in your name now?
		
Click to expand...

I was surprised too! The vet said all the ones they have seen have been chipped. He is now registered in my name and the passport is going through.

The 'type' that these people are churning out are really quite nice stamps and the mares sell for quite good money. They are just heard hearted business men who see the colts as a money pit who isn't going to gain them much (if any) profit.. It's horrible


----------



## WelshD (11 July 2014)

Really any pity buy can turn in to a money pit not just coloured colts. I bought a gelding bred by a top stud that had got in to a bit of a mess with well intentioned owners and he has cost me well over £2K in costs above and beyond the normal costs of keeping a pony. 

Good luck to you and Oreo I'm glad he has landed on his feet


----------



## 3OldPonies (11 July 2014)

sywell said:



			I am afraid i belong to the group that beleive it was best they went for slaughter. some of these horses might live to 25 years of age and many elderly people quite rightly want to give them a good life but never think of who is going to be responsible for them when they are no longer with us. I note no one has said much about the horse passport implications of this issue as they will in many cases be late passport applications and the PIO has to report this to trading standards the passport has to be signed in secton IX and the horse will never go for human consumption and might have to be rendered and I wonder how many well intentioned people have any idea of the cost.
		
Click to expand...

Sywell, I can understand your thought, as there is a case for not buying these ponies as it encourages the loosers that breed them to carry on.  However, having rescued two myself in years gone by (in totally different circumstances I might add) the chance to be able to give a pony or horse a decent life, if you know you can afford all the costs and can deal with any difficulties that might arise as a result of their start in life is one that only the truly hard hearted coud refuse.  

Yes, I know there are welfare problems out there caused by overbreeding, but what Fides is doing by way of publicising the costs and the campaign to get the local press involved as well, will go some way to alleviating the issue of well meaning but misguided people in buying the ponies and will also give those that can, but might be scared of, attempting a rescue a bump to make them realise they could do it.

On a personal note, having lost one of my beloved rescues recently I will not be hesitating in helping another mini shettie should I hear of one in need of help.  I have the set-up and lots of lovely shettie sized equipment including a specially built 'mini' stable.  I won't be going out to deliberately look for another, although I am sure they are out there, as that I believe does set in motion a case of 'supply and demand'.  However, should there be a little 'un in dire straits I am prepared to be there for it.  He or she won't ever replace my wonderful little man, that would be impossible, but I don't think he would ever have a problem with his mum helping another as I once helped him.


----------



## Dizzle (11 July 2014)

Wasn't there a company selling microchipping guns to the general public a few months ago that everyone was up in arms about?

Very interesting to follow his progress, did the vet give you any further clue on age?


----------



## keri66 (11 July 2014)

As a registered micro chipper I know the company I deal with don't sell guns to the public nor can I  chip a horse. The passport issuers quite rightly insist on a vet. Anyone can buy the chip readers


----------



## Fides (11 July 2014)

Dizzle said:



			Wasn't there a company selling microchipping guns to the general public a few months ago that everyone was up in arms about?

Very interesting to follow his progress, did the vet give you any further clue on age?
		
Click to expand...

Blooming heck - I didn't know about that. I suppose as long as they are registered properly there shouldn't be a problem???

The vet thinks that he is one of last year's foals and is probably about 15 months


----------



## keri66 (11 July 2014)

If I microchip anything I register it on behalf of the owner because I have an identification code which I have put put on the paperwork.


----------



## ester (11 July 2014)

lucky chap! 

Hopefully the paper will point out the costs of taking one of these on so that peeps don't go rescuing without knowing what they are getting themselves into


----------



## MissChaos (11 July 2014)

3OldPonies said:



			Sywell, I can understand your thought, as there is a case for not buying these ponies as it encourages the loosers that breed them to carry on.  However, having rescued two myself in years gone by (in totally different circumstances I might add) the chance to be able to give a pony or horse a decent life, if you know you can afford all the costs and can deal with any difficulties that might arise as a result of their start in life is one that only the truly hard hearted coud refuse.  

Yes, I know there are welfare problems out there caused by overbreeding, but what Fides is doing by way of publicising the costs and the campaign to get the local press involved as well, will go some way to alleviating the issue of well meaning but misguided people in buying the ponies and will also give those that can, but might be scared of, attempting a rescue a bump to make them realise they could do it.
		
Click to expand...

In brief bc haven't got time to get embroiled in the Pandora's box of the real issues - yes, it's obviously good when people have positive intentions and rescue actual welfare cases where they have the means and knowledge. 

It's just a monumental shame there's been little (if any) mention of taking on a rescue from official charities (and I don't mean the tiny ones that so often spring up without the means to really cope themselves, well-intentioned or otherwise). Every single member of the National Equine Welfare Council who has rescue facilities is full to bursting, and has been for some time, with legitimate rescue cases where taking them on would mean nobody risks lining pockets of those who churn out more and more unwanted stock - because that unwanted stock _does_ contribute to the crisis, whether the animals end up in a nice home, with the meat man or anything else. If someone is willing to pay for one of these, even £50, what encouragement does that offer the breeder to stop? It expands an already rubbish market. Not on a huge scale but we cannot afford any expansion of the situation in this country right now.

It lines pockets, it perpetuates unnecessary breeding and it needs to stop.

If someone has the means and knowledge to take on an actual rescue, is planning to do so and is encouraged by Fides's figures, please for the love of all that is good in the world, check out the official routes first.


----------



## Fides (11 July 2014)

MissChaos said:



			It's just a monumental shame there's been little (if any) mention of taking on a rescue from official charities
		
Click to expand...

The thread isn't about that, it is about meat colts. Charities rehoming horses properly will vet the homes and make sure they know what they are taking on. Meat colts will go to anyone... And quite often people do not have a clue what they are taking on. That is why I started the thread. Having tried (and failed) to rehome from a charity I don't have that option. I have my own yard, two other delightful horses but for some reason my home wasn't good enough - something to do with refusing to replace barbed wire with post and rail. I had 1m55 3 strand mains electric running alongside but this wasn't good enough 'in the event of an unexpected power cut'. They also wanted a donation of £450.

Ponies can be picked up for peanuts now adays. There is a lovely 6yo backed sec D advertised near me for only £350. Plus a lot of the horses in rescues are companions only - it's a very very expensive pet and not everyone needs a companion

Anyway charity rehomes are a whole other thread in themselves - please don't let this deteriorate into a 'by taking on meat colts you are denying a 'true' rescue a home'.

- 

I've discovered again today he is a bit handy with his back feet. After him catching me yesterday I shouted at him when he tried it on today and sent him off. He came back to me doing the foaly teeth clack thing and wanted a scritch - which was the thing I was doing when he tried to flaming boot me. Horses...


----------



## MissChaos (11 July 2014)

Fides said:



			Anyway charity rehomes are a whole other thread in themselves - please don't let this deteriorate into a 'by taking on meat colts you are denying a 'true' rescue a home'.
		
Click to expand...

Not my intention but as outlined, I don't think they're a whole other thread, no. All of those issues are very much interlinked. Of course it's possible to pick up a horse for peanuts as well; that too is part and parcel of this whole sorry business. 

'Rescue' is used these days in some interesting ways and not always to wider benefit (a good time to note that none of these comments are personal, Fides; just wider observations).


----------



## Fides (11 July 2014)

MissChaos said:



			Not my intention but as outlined, I don't think they're a whole other thread, no. All of those issues are very much interlinked. Of course it's possible to pick up a horse for peanuts as well; that too is part and parcel of this whole sorry business. 

'Rescue' is used these days in some interesting ways and not always to wider benefit (a good time to note that none of these comments are personal, Fides; just wider observations).
		
Click to expand...

Then why make them? You've put a bit of a downer on what has been a lovely couple of days. What with that and being told he'd have been better going for meat 

Eta - it is another thread. I started this thread as a diary to warn people of the implications. If it gets hijacked with all stuff not relevant to a meat colt good points could be missed. By all means add helpful suggestions but I don't see how your comments add any real value to the thread. It's just negativity...


----------



## doriangrey (11 July 2014)

Fides said:



			Then why make them? You've put a bit of a downer on what has been a lovely couple of days. What with that and being told he'd have been better going for meat 

Eta - it is another thread. I started this thread as a diary to warn people of the implications. If it gets hijacked with all stuff not relevant to a meat colt good points could be missed. By all means add helpful suggestions but I don't see how your comments add any real value to the thread. It's just negativity...
		
Click to expand...

Try not to feel down, you've done a lovely thing.  You've rescued a life, and this little fella's life is just as important as the next horse.  Keep us updated on little Oreo Fides, and good luck with him.


----------



## Ladyinred (11 July 2014)

Fides said:



			Then why make them? You've put a bit of a downer on what has been a lovely couple of days. What with that and being told he'd have been better going for meat 

Eta - it is another thread. I started this thread as a diary to warn people of the implications. If it gets hijacked with all stuff not relevant to a meat colt good points could be missed. By all means add helpful suggestions but I don't see how your comments add any real value to the thread. It's just negativity...
		
Click to expand...

Please don't let the old 'they will only breed more' debate derail you from a lovely positive thread on your experiences. We all know the facts, and the fact is that you homing this delightful (aside from the kicking!) little chap is a darn sight better than him being exported live.

You are quite right, charities vet homes whether rightly or wrongly. But anyone can go buy a baby such as yours and these are thepeople that need to know the facts as you are telling them. For goodness sake my feral rescue cat cost more than Oreo and that is a very sobering thought indeed. So many are going to fall into the wrong hands but just maybe someone reading your thread will think twice about the implications and real cost and one will be spared the merry go round of infinite homes and poor handling before ending up going to where he was originally intended. Very very sad state of affairs but this is not the thread to debate it.



You are doing a great job Fides. My mare tried to kick me into next week when we first had her, can I suggest a stuffed glove on a broomstick to get him used to hands all over without turning you black and blue. Advance and retreat and positive reinforcement worked wonders for ours.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (11 July 2014)

"They will only breed more" argument is completely invalid in these circumstances. Yes they will, but they will continue to breed them whether they end up as pity buys or not, because it is part of the 'culture' of certain types to breed from everything that has a uterus, and not just horses. There being a market for them or not makes no difference.
Plus with a ready trade in horse meat abroad, the option to cram the surplus onto a lorry and send it on it's arduous way across the Continent makes it a win-win situation all round for the breeders, so people like Fides might as well make the difference for the few they can.


----------



## MissChaos (11 July 2014)

Fides said:



			Then why make them? You've put a bit of a downer on what has been a lovely couple of days. What with that and being told he'd have been better going for meat 

Eta - it is another thread. I started this thread as a diary to warn people of the implications. If it gets hijacked with all stuff not relevant to a meat colt good points could be missed. By all means add helpful suggestions but I don't see how your comments add any real value to the thread. It's just negativity...
		
Click to expand...

Because it's an open forum and I had something to contribute that I felt was related to the overarching topic. As said, nothing personal and clearly the pony is lucky to have a such nice home himself, so I wouldn't let someone else's wider observations get you down! Sorry you felt somewhat dejected. 

It's all a bit more related than some have outlined and I stand by the supply and demand point. Let's not forget that while many of us here know the facts, others with good intentions but perhaps not the knowledge of the crisis - those exact ones you intend to reach - may be reading this and the overall situation, which remains important, is not as small or black-and-white as they may think. It's those I'm more thinking of. As said, 'rescue' is often not used in such brilliant ways these days.


----------



## Fides (11 July 2014)

MissChaos said:



			! Sorry you felt somewhat dejected. 
...snip...
It's all a bit more related than some have outlined and I stand by the supply and demand point.
		
Click to expand...

It's OK - it's emotive 

The whole supply and demand thing is irrelevant though. These are youngsters that are destined for meat, probably to be shipped to the continent, maybe just to the pedigree factory or a zoo. The demand is there regardless of is some are bought by members of the public. The horses in this case are quite well put together sorts, not from random matings, and the fillies sell for a reasonable amount - it's just the colts are more expensive to get to a sellable point so have no value to them. And being horrible people they just dispose of them.

I've since found out there is quite a well known and reputable cob dealer who buys from these people. One thing to bear in mind if going to a dealer I guess is 'are they all fillies?'. If they are, chances are they have come from somewhere like this 

Eta - missChaos, I know what you mean about 'rescue'. There is a 'charity' I know that has ever increasing numbers of horses, ever decreasing funds and never rehomes anything. The horses get really poor through winter and this year haven't yet recovered fully. I have a feeling that next winter the RSPCA may be getting involved...


----------



## sywell (11 July 2014)

Fides said:



			This is actually what I am trying to make people aware of - hence the title and listing those costs. You might be hard hearted enough to have let them go for meat, but regardless of the implications, me (and 57 others) couldn't.

There are some that have not gone to meat - it's not increasing the breeding as if no one had taken them they would have gone for meat anyway.

The only way to stop it is to raise awareness which is what I am trying to do with this thread. I am also helping the press put together an article about it to raise awareness and I have put an offer of support out, via the vets and an animal charity who has been involved throughout, that I can offer support for anyone struggling who didn't realise what they were taking on. I've gone into this 'eyes wide open' as I have had a colt before and know the work involved. Just because someone doesn't have the knowledge or experience to deal with it shouldn't earn them condemnation, they aren't horrible people - we should be offering our support.

Education is the only way to stop it - sneering at people isn't really very nice and doesn't help anyone. You may not have intended it to come across that way but it was quite a hmmm blunt post. And saying you are in the 'group' that thinks they should die - you are the only person to voice that opinion on this thread so far.

Maybe instead of asking if people understand what the implications are, actually post what they are in a helpful and constructive way. I'm afraid the lac k of punctuation in your post made it very difficult to read and understand.

- 

As far as the passport goes - the colt has had the passport process started by the vet and I am finishing it online. It costs £24 ish including the vets time
		
Click to expand...

25 years ago I helped as a welfare worker and all I hear about now is the 2000 unregistered horses that this man has in the M4 corridor  and in Wales. I agree you need to make people aware of what they are taking but they really do not understand the commitment horse owners have 365 days of the year. One point that in Europe any properly trained person can insert microchips and the cost is 10 Euros. The chips can be purchased for £2-3. At the moment there is no central database to record chips and no record of horses moved into the UK from the rest of Europe as you are aware DEFRA closed the database down and the EU has told them they have to have a database which is what the PIOs have been telling them since the closer was rumoured. All breeders should be licensed and in some coutries horse owners have to have been on a course on horse welfare. It is interesting to see the rules in Demark regarding the size of paddocks and stables.  The thread shows we are all individuals who keep horses with great love of our horses my oldest is only 17 and i foaled her myself.


----------



## Fides (11 July 2014)

Sywell - the trade abroad is awful. As harsh as it sounds, it's just a shame there aren't more slaughterhouses in the UK so at least they would be spared the 2-3 days of travel  I don't understand why they can't export them ready slaughtered


----------



## Neburu (11 July 2014)

What a luck chap! I have done this minus the scamming, colt had mites, ring worm and a severe worm burden when I had him though he was believed 4 months old when I rescued him. In total he cost me just over £1000 to get right not including castration. That was all treatments for ringworm, worms and mites, 2 sets of flu and tetnus, farrier fees, passoprt and micro chip, any rugs, hard feed, hay, bedding and the random lameness he had when I first had him. I had the vets out every week to him for months to get him right and as soon as he was he was sold on to a fantastic lady for way less than what I paid to get him healthy. 

Rescuing horses is very expensive. Well done to you for doing it!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (11 July 2014)

Fides said:



			I don't understand why they can't export them ready slaughtered 

Click to expand...

Because apart from the extra regulations that would have to be complied with, it would also require refrigerated lorries - all detracts from the profit.


----------



## Fides (11 July 2014)

He's been here two and a half days and has already started filling out!

Chilling in the back garden  he can see the horses in the field but the fence is chicken wired with a strip of electric over the top so they can't touch just yet


----------



## alicesmith (11 July 2014)

he is absolutely gorgeous! and so lucky to have found someone like you. i'm definitely going to keep checking in for updates!


----------



## lizness (11 July 2014)

I believe that if horses are not chipped and passported by 6 month they can't go for meat? I think this may be new regulation in the last few years. Has anyone heard this before? Therefore if they weren't passported they wouldn't have been able to send them for meat anyway (legally!)


----------



## Fides (11 July 2014)

lizness said:



			I believe that if horses are not chipped and passported by 6 month they can't go for meat? I think this may be new regulation in the last few years. Has anyone heard this before? Therefore if they weren't passported they wouldn't have been able to send them for meat anyway (legally!)
		
Click to expand...

I know they can be passported and chipped before the auction - I didn't realise it had to be before 6 months old though. Will look into it a bit more.

- 

He's a little monster and is quite handy with his back legs. To the point I am having to discipline him rather than ignoring it. I know I am expecting a lot from him very quickly but I do need to treat him - which he is not keen on...  I'm managing his back end by standing by his shoulder and holding into the headcollar , whilst using the other hand to sponge his belly and bum. And when he tries to turn his bum I've been 'grrr'ing at him and pulling his front end towards me. 

So far, touch wood, I haven't been kicked again.

Eta - he is quick with his back legs but very cuddly despite this


----------



## lizness (11 July 2014)

Yes, see the link here http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/cgi-bin/glos/bus1item.cgi?file=*BADV624-1001.txt 'Can I keep a horse without a passport' section. I used to work in a vets and there would be some very big apparently 6 month old foals when it came to passporting! I assume it is for the drugs front I don't know what would happen if a foal received bute before passporting, I suppose honesty would be expected when it came to getting passport. In cattle it is 27 days after birth (but it is expected for them to go into food I suppose) if they are not done by then then they cannot either(go into food) So in theory if these were over 6 month and not passported they are rather stuck! £50 is in fact a good price when the other alternative would be to get the knackerman out to dispose of them. 

Sorry to go off topic, he looks lovely and I hope you do well with him. Just interesting sometimes for legal implications. They could also get done for not passporting (in theory) I don't know if there has been any histroy of his actually happening?


----------



## Fides (11 July 2014)

That's interesting to know Lizness. I guess at 15 months mine wouldn't have been able to go for meat. He would still have been able to go for dog food or the zoo though 

I do hope by the papers getting involved that they do get 'done' for it...


----------



## Moomin1 (11 July 2014)

Fides said:



			The thread isn't about that, it is about meat colts. Charities rehoming horses properly will vet the homes and make sure they know what they are taking on. Meat colts will go to anyone... And quite often people do not have a clue what they are taking on. That is why I started the thread. Having tried (and failed) to rehome from a charity I don't have that option. I have my own yard, two other delightful horses but for some reason my home wasn't good enough - something to do with refusing to replace barbed wire with post and rail. I had 1m55 3 strand mains electric running alongside but this wasn't good enough 'in the event of an unexpected power cut'. They also wanted a donation of £450.

Ponies can be picked up for peanuts now adays. There is a lovely 6yo backed sec D advertised near me for only £350. Plus a lot of the horses in rescues are companions only - it's a very very expensive pet and not everyone needs a companion

Anyway charity rehomes are a whole other thread in themselves - please don't let this deteriorate into a 'by taking on meat colts you are denying a 'true' rescue a home'.

- 

I've discovered again today he is a bit handy with his back feet. After him catching me yesterday I shouted at him when he tried it on today and sent him off. He came back to me doing the foaly teeth clack thing and wanted a scritch - which was the thing I was doing when he tried to flaming boot me. Horses...
		
Click to expand...

I do find this post quite sad.  It makes it sound as if you are being negative about having to pay £450 for a horse from a charity. They need that money desperately in order to continue what they are doing, and I certainly wouldn't like the idea of people being put off by the thought they can go and buy a cheap meat colt as opposed to forking out for a neglected horse at a charity.


----------



## Ladyinred (11 July 2014)

Just looked at the pic ofhim in the garden. Hasn't he got long legs lol... might grow bigger than you think yet.


----------



## Cazzah (11 July 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			I do find this post quite sad.  It makes it sound as if you are being negative about having to pay £450 for a horse from a charity. They need that money desperately in order to continue what they are doing, and I certainly wouldn't like the idea of people being put off by the thought they can go and buy a cheap meat colt as opposed to forking out for a neglected horse at a charity.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with you, but having attempted to rehome from a charity a few years ago and being told by their rehoming officer (who didn't visit) that I wasn't suitable I'm not convinced they are as accessible as they could be. I had a newly fenced field behind my house (electric and wooden posts), with sectionable paddocks and a shelter. I've owned horses for over 20 years and consider myself reasonably competent. The reason given? I was looking for a companion/LR pony and they considered my horse to be incompatible as he wasn't also a pony. 

I really wanted to do 'the right thing' and rehome, but in the end I bought a pony.


----------



## Echo Bravo (11 July 2014)

Well I bought a colt foal from a traveler friend I know for £200, told he was roughly 6 months old, still suckling his mum, we think he was more like 3/4 months old and he'd never been handled in his life, we were told he's part clysdale X welsh, well his mum was roughtly 13hh a little piebald and carrying another foal, which I didn't realize at the time and yes he would have gone for meat as a colt is of no value, the £200 turned into over a £1000 when I had him gelded as he had a retained testicle, he's a character, lovable, very headshy, doesn't like strangers has taken 3 years to get were he is. In my will he's to be pts as he wouldn't cope out of his comfort zone. We cann't save every foal or horse from slaughter and these traveler people are making a roaring trade, because we care and honestly they don't just like they don't give a fig about their dogs and there hangs another story.


----------



## Red-1 (11 July 2014)

Ooooh, logging on just to see how Oreo is doing! 

There is so much interest you could syndicate him.


----------



## Fides (11 July 2014)

I take it back - he's not a monster. He only learned to lead yesterday and today my OH took him to the field (garden) and he was as quiet as a lamb! I was very proud of him and my OH too - he's still very novicy with handling them but he did himself proud today!

Ladyinred - he is actually seeming bigger this past day! When he is better with his legs I'm going to measure the pastern and do the guess thing... 

Red - thanks for following him  that makes me feel all warm and gooey. Or that might be the Pimms 

To those who commented on my £450 comment - I'm not being negative about giving a donation, I'm just saying that someone comparing £450 with lots of checks may be swayed by a 'cheap' £50 meat colt. Also technically the ones in a charity already have secure futures too.

I have been refused a horse from a charity for reasons stated before. I have also been refused a dog due to working full time - even though I come home to let the dogs out each lunch time.

Nearly forgot - put Oreo out and he freaked at the other two next door due to them looking like ghosts! Fly rugs...

I'm currently sat in my lounge, looking at a beautiful pink sunset and Oreo grazing. Sadly I can't get a picture that does it justice


----------



## Fjord (11 July 2014)

I'm loving his story, he sounds such a sweetie.


----------



## keri66 (11 July 2014)

My hat is off to you fides for taking on Oreo&#9786; it's not an easy option but I'm sure you will cope and will have a lovely pony at the end.
Some rescues re homing criteria can be overly stringent.  Though I understand why they feel the need to be so strict. 
I work closely with a rescue we are their overflow kennels. And though they are happy for me to care for their dogs they do not deem me suitable to re home lol. And my dogs go almost everywhere with me


----------



## hairycob (12 July 2014)

I agree that the rescue charities can be their own worst enemies. Someone I know was refused a couple of feral cats for her yard (about 800 yards from a quiet road) as the horses drinking water was uncovered!


----------



## Dry Rot (12 July 2014)

Good to hear this guy has a kind home and a bright future.

Just wanted to say that as far as I am aware, anyone can purchase microchips and the tool to put them in with  though they may have to show the suppliers that they have a legitimate purpose for them. It is perfectly legal for an owner to chip their own cats and dogs, for example, but it is NOT legal for anyone to microchip horses which are special case and to do that you need to be qualified (e.g. a vet).

Also, if you are compiling an accurate account of your costs of this project, you ought to be factoring in your time. There is a thing the economists call "opportunity cost". That is the value of the time you spend on a project that you could profitably be spending elsewhere and getting paid. Presumably that ought at least to be the minimum wage! I wonder what factoring that expense in will do to your totals? Yes, I know what the OP is doing is for love, but that is still another cost that ought to be factored in if you are serious about arriving at realistic figures at the end of the day. Sorry to be the hard nosed farmer but time is money!


----------



## Shantara (12 July 2014)

I'm another the charities refused. I almost went and bought a cheapo pony, because I was absolutely desperate for a friend for Ned, but thankfully a friends pony needed to move for a while, so I took him instead. 
I keep checking back here, loving the photos and updates


----------



## jofwigby (12 July 2014)

Just to say good on you - I've never been involved with meat ponies before until going to see the Fosse Park horses. (Unfortunately he won't sell any of his poor ponies, the RSPCA, Council, Police and Trading Standards all turn a blind eye.)

More photos please and don't be put off by the doubters !


----------



## Foxy O (12 July 2014)

Good luck with Oreo, I can't wait to see more photo's and find out how he progresses over time


----------



## Red-1 (12 July 2014)

Waiting for more photos!


----------



## sywell (12 July 2014)

lizness said:



			I believe that if horses are not chipped and passported by 6 month they can't go for meat? I think this may be new regulation in the last few years. Has anyone heard this before? Therefore if they weren't passported they wouldn't have been able to send them for meat anyway (legally!)
		
Click to expand...

The rules say a horse as to be passported and chipped in the year of birth or six months after birth whichever is later. Passport issuers are required to sign off Section IX if it is over the limit and report to Trading Standards.


----------



## Fides (12 July 2014)

No exciting pictures yet, just some grotty ones  

He's twigged now that when he has the lead rope attached he is to walk at the side of you. He also knows that "bed-bed" means playtime on the yard is over and he walks straight into his stable (always handy for if they duck out of a headcollar).

His little scabby pink nose has been smothered in Nivea sensitive 4 times a day and is now smooth as a baby's bum!

The little angel stood brilliantly while I pulled all of these out of his mane 







Grotty picture alert - tape worm!!































He is now shedding his worm burden and his round belly is deflating

YUK!


----------



## Fides (12 July 2014)

He's no longer a little shrinking violet hanging at the back of the stable







It might have been something to do with finding his sweet spot







He now comes to the gate when you call his name 







I think he wishes he was a little taller so he could reach the hanging baskets







And the best news of the day is that I can now pick his front feet up - absolute necessity as he needs to see the farrier desperately! Back feets hmm yeah, we'll save that for another day...

He's learning so quickly. I don't do much with him, just 15 minutes at a time 3 times a day. Once he is clear of nasties he can go out and be a youngster for a bit and bond with the other two 

Eta - note to self - must clear pallets away!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 July 2014)

he looks as though he can't believe his luck  as well he might! good for you and him.


----------



## Red-1 (12 July 2014)

Wonderful update, even my husband is now following little Oreo.


----------



## zigzag (12 July 2014)

Awww bless him, you are doing a fab job, and I love your yard


----------



## sula (12 July 2014)

Aw, Fides, I`m loving this thread - it`s got oodles of feel-good factor!  So pleased you`re sharing it with us!


----------



## Dunlin (12 July 2014)

Cute as a button!! Excellent progress, I have not enjoyed a thread this much since the 2 foal watch ones


----------



## snowstormII (13 July 2014)

I am doing something similar with a Quantock hill pony which I bought nearly 2 years ago aged approx 5 months. I am an experienced horse owner, by the way. He is both a delight and a money pit! I am one of those people doing this (taking on a very young equine) for the first time - the youngest pony I had before him was an unbroken 4 year old welsh b, who I started and rode away until the perfect family came along and offered to buy her. My Titch only has a now 7year old to play with! Who is unfortunately shod! So Titch's annoying habit of tail chewing has resulted in a spiral fracture to a front leg (xrays and big vet bill). He got another boot when he had finished that box rest. Don't worry I have learned to put them in seperate fields now. Then 10 days ago, whilst in his stable out of the flies and luckily when the vet was already here jabbing another horse, Titch kept kicking his bucket for attention. The bucket was fixed to the wall as he often kicks it over! Only, this time he managed to end up wearing the bucket hook through his pastern like an earring. Cue more box rest and another vet bill. I heard people warning me that youngsters are accidents waiting to happen but didn't listen, didn't insure him as he only cost £42, but somehow, as you know, he is not about turning a profit as in pure farming terms. He is a heart project and will stay to see if he makes a riding horse and/or a companion. But I just felt I needed to fast forward to some of the additional unexpected monetary costs of getting a youngster to ridden horse. I have stopped counting as it was detracting from the joy of having him!!


----------



## GlitterPup (13 July 2014)

What a lovely yard you have and Oreo is so cute!! I am following this thread with interest


----------



## irishcob (13 July 2014)

Lovely story, well done to you.  More photos please!


----------



## Fides (13 July 2014)

Today he is having a day out but where he can touch the others over the fence. It was so cute seeing the baby teeth chomp thing 







The other two are VERY interested in him 







As far as 'stuff' - he's having a day off to just be a baby today 

ETA - wow his bum is filling out!


----------



## RubysGold (13 July 2014)

Only just seen this thread. 
I love him, what a sweetie. 
Well done fides for giving him a chance  Look forward to seeing more updates and pictures


----------



## EmmaC78 (13 July 2014)

Lovely (and lucky!) pony. Love the photo of the big horses looking over the gate at him.  Looking forward to reading lots more about him.


----------



## Red-1 (13 July 2014)

Bless them all, what a happy herd.


----------



## Nessa4 (13 July 2014)

I take it that he is the Oreo featured in the Lancashire Telegraph yesterday (Saturday)?  (If not he has a double!!!!).  I have a coloured 3year old (not a rescue, bought from a friend who breeds one or two by her very nice, HOYS qualifying Trad)  He was 14.2 when I got him at 15mths, three months later he was 15.2 and he currently stand at 15.3 at withers and 16.1 at bum, so with good feeding and TLC Oreo may well make the height you want.  Keep up the good work and keep us posted.  Might see you at local shows in the future!!


----------



## Doris68 (13 July 2014)

Just wanted to say "Good for you!"  He's a very lucky chap and I think he's going to turn in to a lovely character.  Love hearing all about him and how he's progressing......well done Fides!


----------



## lurcherlu (13 July 2014)

Well done ! He's looking better already  I got my girl at 15 months around 12.3 HH she's now 4 and is 15.3 HH he may surprise you and he looks like he will be fairly chunky so even if a midget will take up a lot of leg


----------



## Fides (13 July 2014)

Nessa4 said:



			I take it that he is the Oreo featured in the Lancashire Telegraph yesterday (Saturday)?
		
Click to expand...

OMFG has it been published already? Eek I hope they didn't put the twee cuddle pic up! I hate having my photo taken... Off to see how horrific it actually is!

Then I will update what the little monster has just been up to!


----------



## Fides (13 July 2014)

There are no pics on the online one phew! It doesn't mention him be name either - Nessa4 is the one in the paper much different?


----------



## Fides (13 July 2014)

An update - Oreo decided he would rather be in the field with the big horses than in the garden so jumped the garden fence, then jumped the stile into the field! With the excitement of all this my two disgraced themselves and hounded him  they didn't bully him they just tried to say hello in a really over enthusiastic manner which caused Oreo to duck under the electric fence and get stuck in the teeny space between the dry stone wall and electric. It is lucky really that the bottom strand is just for show. I then caught the big uns and dumped them unceremoniously in the skinny paddock much to their disgust. 

I then lifted the fence and rescued little legs who squealed and legged it! No chance of catching him now...







He looks so teeny!


----------



## Mrs C (13 July 2014)

Loving all the updates  was going to say he sounds very good till I read the last post!!


----------



## Dunlin (13 July 2014)

Whoops! Well, on the bright side you know he's got a good jump in him! Glad he didn't hurt himself and I'm sure you'll find a way to catch him... maybe. Good luck with that!


----------



## Ladyinred (13 July 2014)

Have fun chasing him round that field 

He might surprise you and do the 'bed-bed routine if you are lucky!


----------



## RubysGold (13 July 2014)

Lol 
NAUGHTY pony  
Good luck catching him


----------



## Fjord (13 July 2014)

Well at least he can jump! I hope he lets you catch him, cheeky little devil.


----------



## Ladyinred (13 July 2014)

I've really fallen for Oreo. Think he is going to be a forum superstar with his antics.


----------



## Nessa4 (13 July 2014)

Fides said:



			There are no pics on the online one phew! It doesn't mention him be name either - Nessa4 is the one in the paper much different?
		
Click to expand...

It just shows you standing by his head and scratching his mane - nothing too horrendous!  It mentions both you(I assume!) and him by name whole thing including pics takes up about 2thirds of page seven.


----------



## Fides (13 July 2014)

Nessa4 said:



			It just shows you standing by his head and scratching his mane - nothing too horrendous!  It mentions both you(I assume!) and him by name whole thing including pics takes up about 2thirds of page seven.
		
Click to expand...

OMG! That's crazy! I'm going to email them and see if they can send me a copy so I can see


----------



## Echo Bravo (13 July 2014)

Friends of mine went to a Golden Retriever rescue and was told they weren't suitable as for 2 hours at the most the dog would be put out in a very spaceous kennel, they have a detached house in a quiet country lane, 5 acres and she only works 2 days a week and the dog would be left for the time stated. Even I leave my dogs in the afternoons to go and do my horses in peace and that's their nap time and once in awhile leave them when we go out in the evening and the Staffie X we've had for nearly 14 years came from a rescue center, they couldn't wait to get rid of her as she was sooo yappy, they let us pay, have her micro chipped and take her the same day and they have never bothered in all that time to see how she was getting on, also no home check


----------



## Fides (13 July 2014)

Just been out to put all the animals to bed and he was a little angel and let me catch him straight away  Brought him over to the gate for a scratch and when I turned him back away he looked a little confused that he was being left out...













Other than that kick (which still hurts) he hasn't put a foot wrong 

Eta - the kick and jumping out of the garden


----------



## Echo Bravo (13 July 2014)

Also that wasn't a Tapeworm, more like an adult redworm.


----------



## RubysGold (13 July 2014)

Awww he is adorable!! 
"mum, where are you going?? You haven't put me to bed?"


----------



## Hetsmum (13 July 2014)

Just read this start to finish.  Loving Oreo.  If he doesn't make the height what about driving him?  He'd look smashing driving.  I am very in love with him and would have done exactly the same as you (well I already did 6 years ago!)


----------



## Red-1 (14 July 2014)

One very surprised looking horse who knows he is well off and can't quite believe it, but sort of does!

I can see fun and games ahead!


----------



## Fides (14 July 2014)

We'll today (day 6) we have had a nicker and a bit of mutual grooming - I think he actually likes me 

On a bit of a poo note I spent my last day off pulling ragwort from the lane so it doesn't make it into my fields. The culprit - next door!

This is what their fields are like - and yes there are horses grazing on it


----------



## Fides (14 July 2014)

Missed the picture...







The ILPH have been out about the state of the horses (very thin and no grass) and have done nothing about it. There is a TB with a condition score of 1 and none of the others are above a 2  and they still won't pull the ragwort...

Their response was to move the thin horses to the fields that can't be seen from the road and only have the 'good' ones on show

They have 12 'rescue' horses on about 8 acres, but very bad grazing


----------



## RubysGold (15 July 2014)

Aww, I bet you were very pleased to hear him nicker at you  
Shame you had to spend your last day off ragworting  (I hate the damn stuff, as fast as I am pulling it up at our yard, it is just reappearing!)

Looking forward to more updates  love this thread


----------



## 3OldPonies (15 July 2014)

Loving all these updates on Oreo's progress.  Fides you and your OH are doing great with him, I bet he can't believe his luck at landing such a brilliant home.  Please don't stop the updates!  He is such a cutie, those pics of him chatting at the gate doing his 'i'm only a little foal please be nice' face are just soooooo sweet. 

Perhaps H&H should let you have a Hovis style blog?

I have to say also, all the threads about re-homing from a charity and the excuses being given for turn downs are appalling.  There must be so many animals missing out on loving homes just because of a silly idealist excuse.  These people have to realise that in the real world people do have to work, not everyone can afford the perfect post and rail fencing, water troughs will be uncovered, etc. That last one really takes the biscuit, what are you supposed to do - be guilty of cruelty by denying the horses water just in case a cat drops in?


----------



## Fides (15 July 2014)

Today Oreo is just being a horse - I have a busy day! After a quick nap after a night shift, I am playing midwife to some hatching chicken eggs and having thoughts about how to start a lobby to really end this whole horse welfare crisis. But that is another thread in itself...


----------



## Fides (15 July 2014)

RubysGold said:



			Shame you had to spend your last day off ragworting  (I hate the damn stuff, as fast as I am pulling it up at our yard, it is just reappearing!)
		
Click to expand...

Especially as it isn't even _my_ ragwort


----------



## Clare85 (15 July 2014)

There was a field near me last year with a terrible ragwort problem. I contacted BHS welfare and they were brilliant. It was all gone within a week. Worth a go?


----------



## sjp1 (15 July 2014)

Lucky Oreo - he has a fantastic home, and for those who say that only 'worthy animals from charities should be rehomed' my own parents were turned down for a dog.

They have had dogs all their lives, live in a detached farm house with 13 acres, but because they didn't have a small, securely fenced garden, there was an issue.

They did actually get a rescue dog, but not from a charity, from someone that a friend of mine knew that couldn't cope with the dog - who is hugely happy and is calm and settled - in spite of having 13 acres and an unsecure garden!!!

Look forward to more Oreo stories - I think he realises he has landed on his hooves, and it is a heart warming story.  Obviously rescue ponies like him are cheap to buy but not cheap to start - but then if you have horses, then nothing is cheap.  Think you have done an amazing thing.


----------



## Goldenstar (15 July 2014)

sjp1 said:



			Lucky Oreo - he has a fantastic home, and for those who say that only 'worthy animals from charities should be rehomed' my own parents were turned down for a dog.

They have had dogs all their lives, live in a detached farm house with 13 acres, but because they didn't have a small, securely fenced garden, there was an issue.

They did actually get a rescue dog, but not from a charity, from someone that a friend of mine knew that couldn't cope with the dog - who is hugely happy and is calm and settled - in spite of having 13 acres and an unsecure garden!!!

Look forward to more Oreo stories - I think he realises he has landed on his hooves, and it is a heart warming story.  Obviously rescue ponies like him are cheap to buy but not cheap to start - but then if you have horses, then nothing is cheap.  Think you have done an amazing thing.
		
Click to expand...

My SIL experienced family already had a dog , large secure garden was turned down because she worked on hour a day in the local primary school at lunch time .


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 July 2014)

loving this story and the updates, how he has changed in such a short time.  Its amazing when you rescue a poor innocent pony out of a horrid situation, and put them somewhere safe.  How they change in looks - health and personality starts to come through.

This situation has grown over the years, I am in favour of people wanting to breed their mare for personal use to keep.  I hate some of these so called "small breeders" breeding horses continuously for their own gain flooding the market which is already bursting at the seams.

  Well done OP for taking Oreo under your wing, even though kick hurt it will soon be a distant memory when he gains his trust and love for you.


----------



## redfoxhunter (16 July 2014)

I LOVE this thread, can't wait to see how Oreo progresses.


----------



## Fides (17 July 2014)

For the first day today all the horses are in together  Oreo was hot enough to sweat by noon so is having a day in.

He was that hot I had to do this...

He let me plait is mane loose on the yard and stood these until he was done.

He is one amazing little colt!


----------



## _GG_ (17 July 2014)

Fides said:



			For the first day today all the horses are in together  Oreo was hot enough to sweat by noon so is having a day in.

He was that hot I had to do this...

He let me plait is mane loose on the yard and stood these until he was done.

He is one amazing little colt!






Click to expand...

Bless him xx


----------



## Gracie21 (17 July 2014)

He's so cute. Love him!


----------



## yak (17 July 2014)

Awh, he looks lovely. Good luck with him


----------



## cobgoblin (17 July 2014)

Love Oreo, he's a very lucky boy!
Such long legs, have you done the string test yet?


----------



## Red-1 (17 July 2014)

Looks wonderful, loving the updates!


----------



## Fides (17 July 2014)

cobgoblin said:



			Love Oreo, he's a very lucky boy!
Such long legs, have you done the string test yet?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't actually! He seems so diddy next to the other two... Off to have a go!

Eta - string test is 13 1/4 inches so he is going to be small but big enough for me to back myself when the time comes


----------



## cobgoblin (17 July 2014)

Fides said:



			I haven't actually! He seems so diddy next to the other two... Off to have a go!

Eta - string test is 13 1/4 inches so he is going to be small but big enough for me to back myself when the time comes 

Click to expand...

He might surprise you.
I was looking at your pic with him peeking over the stable door. I have a cob that could 'just' get his head over the stable door at 6yrs old, now at 9yrs he is 14/14.1.
He was only marginally poor when I bought him but as soon as they are looked after they just grow like topsy.


----------



## Hetsmum (17 July 2014)

Fides said:



			For the first day today all the horses are in together  Oreo was hot enough to sweat by noon so is having a day in.

He was that hot I had to do this...

He let me plait is mane loose on the yard and stood these until he was done.

He is one amazing little colt!






Click to expand...

I am in love.  Bless him.  Fallen on his little hooves onto a bed of roses........

I love these updates, please keep going with them.  x


----------



## RubysGold (17 July 2014)

I love the most recent picture  
Such a sweetie


----------



## joulsey (18 July 2014)

Im pretty sure I know where you have got him from....are the initials T.S??

If so, they have the scrap yard and main stables next door to my place of work. I've always wanted to go down and have a nosey around and have a look at what state the horses are like, but from what I can see out of one the offices, they ones stabled seem very well looked after. Its a huge new barn and always with plenty of food and bedding. But I knew they had horses turned out somewhere. When I saw all the FB ad's I did wonder if it was anything to do with him. Never seen anything too bad, apart when their donkeys got loose and came up to our car park, I was going to get a headcollar out boot and go catch them when next minute about 5 10 year old lads came zooming up on quads and chased them back down the road. My heart was in my mouth as it was all downhill on tarmac as they were galloping down legs flying everywhere.

So glad Oreo has found such a loving home, I wonder where all the rest went, hopefully to better fates.


----------



## Fides (18 July 2014)

Thanks Joulsey - you're not all that far from me then  The people selling them refused to give any contact details - strange they eh? I'm not sure what the main place is like, all I know is that they have donkeys too and a scrap yard. Of the 58 that were sold 14 were bought by someone who themselves sold them for meat.


----------



## joulsey (18 July 2014)

Fides said:



			Thanks Joulsey - you're not all that far from me then  The people selling them refused to give any contact details - strange they eh? I'm not sure what the main place is like, all I know is that they have donkeys too and a scrap yard. Of the 58 that were sold 14 were bought by someone who themselves sold them for meat.
		
Click to expand...

Got to be same place as he has lots of horses, has a scrap yard and is in prison and is at great harwood!  I was tempted to go have a look when i saw the fb ads but thought better, would have come back with 5!


----------



## Fides (18 July 2014)

joulsey said:



			Got to be same place as he has lots of horses, has a scrap yard and is in prison and is at great harwood!  I was tempted to go have a look when i saw the fb ads but thought better, would have come back with 5!
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's the one!


----------



## Fides (18 July 2014)

After having a week in quarantine (the poor thing), he is now out with my mare Sundae. The big lad Inky is too much for him yet but he's getting on so well with sunny 













Little and large! Sundae is only 14h3 - she dwarfs him!







Edit - please excuse her half fallen out plaits! I was pulling her mane yesterday and only got halfway through...


----------



## Hetsmum (20 July 2014)

Fides said:









QUOTE]

Bless him he really is small isn't he?  He must be thrilled to have a friend.....he looks like a bit of a limpet at the moment.  Talk about land on his feet in a bed of roses with bells on top xx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sven (20 July 2014)

I went from 1st photo, "oh he's not that small"' to second photo hmm maybe not so big, to third photo OMG he's a midget!


----------



## Fides (20 July 2014)

Sven said:



			I went from 1st photo, "oh he's not that small"' to second photo hmm maybe not so big, to third photo OMG he's a midget!
		
Click to expand...

He looks more of a midget because I have a pony sized horse - Sundae is only 14h2 but he makes her look 16hh!


----------



## Bluedaisys (20 July 2014)

Sven said:



			I went from 1st photo, "oh he's not that small"' to second photo hmm maybe not so big, to third photo OMG he's a midget!
		
Click to expand...

Snap!


----------



## Fides (21 July 2014)

Another day in the field for Oreo just being a horse  (though I did get cuddles off him when I was filling the water tub up  he comes over for a scratch and a cuddle. He has a strange thing that he likes his eyes being rubbed-weird! 

I swapped him onto the best grass today to get a bit of weight on him, but it also meant I could put inky in the field next door so they could see each other without him being intimidated. 

Oreo and sundae though are firm friends


----------



## RubysGold (22 July 2014)

awwwwww they are just adorable together  

Im loving seeing this little guy get a proper chance at life


----------



## Montyforever (22 July 2014)

Have you spoken to the vet about blood tests to rule out liver problems etc? A girl i knew bought a colt in a very similar situation, he was very calm/quiet too considering what he had been through. Turned out he had been eating ragwort from a very young age and had serious liver damage, he died before he was even two  
My mare also had liver problems and ended up with well over £1000 in vets bills and a hospital stay. I nearly lost her due to it.
Might be worth checking as if it could have been caught earlier would have been a completely different outcome! 
Love little oreo


----------



## Fides (22 July 2014)

Montyforever said:



			Have you spoken to the vet about blood tests to rule out liver problems etc? A girl i knew bought a colt in a very similar situation, he was very calm/quiet too considering what he had been through. Turned out he had been eating ragwort from a very young age and had serious liver damage, he died before he was even two  
My mare also had liver problems and ended up with well over £1000 in vets bills and a hospital stay. I nearly lost her due to it.
Might be worth checking as if it could have been caught earlier would have been a completely different outcome! 
Love little oreo 

Click to expand...

He's not showing any signs of liver problems but thanks for the idea.


----------



## Hetsmum (22 July 2014)

Fides said:



			Oreo and sundae though are firm friends 






Click to expand...

Love this x


----------



## Red-1 (22 July 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Love this x
		
Click to expand...

Me too. He is just so sweet!


----------



## Fides (22 July 2014)

Red-1 said:



			Me too. He is just so sweet!
		
Click to expand...

He is the king of mutual grooming too - all you have to do is scratch his shoulder and he's straight back at you grooming away.

I'm having party in my fields tomorrow (on no school night too - rock and roll my life is!). It will be the first time my friends have been to my new place and the first time they have met any of my horses - so excited!

I've already made half of dessert - strawberry and Pimms jelly  I'm also doing Oreo and baileys cheesecake. Main is Moroccan lamb tagine with Harissa cous cous.

Recipes available here 

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1898649/moroccan-meatball-tagine-with-lemon-and-olives

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/8163/harissa-couscous

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2196662/strawberry-and-pimms-jelly

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/5048/baileys-cheesecake


----------



## tankgirl1 (22 July 2014)

bobble said:



			This ^^^ I hope you both have great fun together. I did the same as you saw a photo of a very under weight and scabby colt and thought no one will want him. Unfortunately they didn't and he came to me. This is the total so far.

£100.00 cost of colt and delivery
£126.00 cost of first vet visit including 1st injec and sedation as couldn't get near his feet and they were dreadful, all curled up and they needed sorting.
£28.00 cost of switch as had lice
£32.00 cost of two wormer's
£285.00 cost of second vets visit 2nd injec and castration.   
£28.00 cost of passport (the one he came with was not his microchip didn't match up) 
£5.00 cost of adding name to microchip (fortunately someone had registered the chip but not put any info on)

So far hes cost £604.00 if my maths right. This does not include his feed or taking into account any issues they have.  Mine has been thrashed and hes very scared of everything and panics. Hence having to sedate to trim as he wouldn't let any one near him. It was fun doing the wall of death with the vet.  Mine I know is extreme case and he has to be handled very carefully or he will panic strike out at you, rear and try tank off (sometimes all together ha ha). It drives me nuts, its one step forward and 3 three back. But hes here and thats that. Its not the cost I knew it would cost me a lot more, for me its the issues that hes come with. He is far from an easy pony and probably never will be, so its something else to consider.
		
Click to expand...

I have not read past your post but I applaud you for saving him!


----------



## Ladyinred (23 July 2014)

Fides said:



			I'm also doing Oreo and baileys cheesecake.
		
Click to expand...

Ah well... he had a short but happy life with you, at least he made the dessert course and not the main


----------



## RubysGold (30 July 2014)

How is the lovely Oreo doing now


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 July 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Love this x
		
Click to expand...

loving this story and the updates..... keep them coming........................


----------



## pip6 (30 July 2014)

Beautiful ears in bucket photo.


----------



## Fides (30 July 2014)

RubysGold said:



			How is the lovely Oreo doing now 

Click to expand...

He's doing great  No updates only because I have just been leaving him be. Tomorrow I have a day off so going to bring him in for a brush and a cuddle


----------



## RubysGold (30 July 2014)

I sooo want an Oreo cuddle, hes a cutie!


----------



## Red-1 (30 July 2014)

Need a PHOTO update!!!!!


----------



## Fides (30 July 2014)

Red-1 said:



			Need a PHOTO update!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ok ok  can you wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Foxy O (6 August 2014)

Any updates on Oreo?


----------



## LittleMonster (23 September 2014)

Any update on The Little Oreo?


----------



## jokadoka (24 September 2014)

Bumping as curious to an update too!!!


----------



## Fides (24 September 2014)

Thanks for asking guys 

Oreo is doing fab  he's a little character and has just been spending the past coulple of months getting used to being part of the herd. He was with just my mare for a while as he was terrified of inky and would do foal-face, his knees would buckle and he would just lie down 

He's much better now and is an absolute delight  makes it much easier having 3 as no one is left alone.

A little vid from today showing how chilled he is 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152683275365781&id=745240780


----------



## Luce85 (25 September 2014)

Aw he is so sweet, been wondering about an update! I think he is beautiful!


----------



## Hetsmum (25 September 2014)

Thanks for the update.  He is doing really well!


----------



## Carrots&Mints (25 September 2014)

I live just down the road (m65) from where these ponies were, the yard that my mother has her horse resuced 18 of the little sweethearts, all had ringworm lice and god knows what else. When I went up the day after they got them, there were 3  or 4 in each stable, poor things looked so malnurished and they were so scared! One of them was due to be put to sleep as it couldnt stand up properly, but after a week came fine, will never be anything but a feild companion as it will never be sound. I go up regulary to my mums yard and I see them out in the feild with full bellys and enjoying life  half of them (the older ones) are in a feild and are being handled and the other half are out in the woods enjoying being youngsters and will be brought in come winter.

The guy who owns my mums yard has since been back to the place where they all were and managed to pick up the stallion that was used to breed all these unwanted colts, they now have him, washed him down as he was caked in s**t matted feathers ect and now after some looking after and some decent food in his belly hes turned out to be quite a nice sweet pony, really great to handle. The people said he was about 4 year old but looking at his teeth more 14 year old but YO doesnt care, would rather see him being looked after rather than starved in a pile of *****!.


----------



## Fides (25 September 2014)

A&M - there were a lot in a bad way and I was horrified by how they were handled 

Do you know if the yard is looking to home any of them? I am looking for another cob that will be suitable to eventually carry a man (OH) which Oreo will never be


----------



## Carrots&Mints (25 September 2014)

Fides said:



			A&M - there were a lot in a bad way and I was horrified by how they were handled 

Do you know if the yard is looking to home any of them? I am looking for another cob that will be suitable to eventually carry a man (OH) which Oreo will never be 

Click to expand...


I dont think any will be suitable for carrying adults at all  they are sooooo tiny! Even the older ones are not bigger that 13hh at the moment  

Ill ask for you though!

I bet you could get a decent welsh cob for him though, you know how low the prices are at the moment. October sales coming up  always worth a try


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 September 2014)

I can't see vid as not got FB, can we have one little pic of Oreo pleeeeeease :biggrin3:


----------



## jokadoka (25 September 2014)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I can't see vid as not got FB, can we have one little pic of Oreo pleeeeeease :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Same here, i thought I was the only one left without a Facebook account!
Please can you put a little piccie up?


----------



## Dave's Mam (25 September 2014)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## silv (25 September 2014)

What a sweet wee man, quite a beard he has going on!


----------



## Fides (25 September 2014)

silv said:



			What a sweet wee man, quite a beard he has going on!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha yeah - I thought that tidying him up might be a bit much yet though lol. Next spring though he will be made to look smart 

His beardedness


----------



## Dave's Mam (25 September 2014)

He looks better than my hubby with a beard.


----------



## _GG_ (25 September 2014)

Fides said:



			Ha ha yeah - I thought that tidying him up might be a bit much yet though lol. Next spring though he will be made to look smart 

His beardedness 












Click to expand...

Those are wonderful pictures 

Well done to you Fides. xxx


----------



## Red-1 (26 September 2014)

Thank you for the update, he looks fantastic and a real character.


----------



## jokadoka (26 September 2014)

Thanks for the pictures, what a lucky chappie he is to have found you!
Please keep us updated!


----------



## Fides (6 October 2014)

Hi guys - no more updates from me. I've been told I am talking rubbish one to many times now. I have a wealth of experience and am sick of jumped up little kids thinking they know it all. I don't need to be part of this nonsense - it's just getting me wound up for no reason and I don't see why I should need to justify myself to strangers on the Internet. I've found I offer more advice than I ask for, which when told I'm talking rubbish, is a total waste of my time.

 I now have a 6yo that I am competing, a 5yo that I am getting ready to do WH next year and a 3yo to get ready to back. Oh and not forgetting feral foal, Oreo. I have plenty of work on my hands with them. I'll take my 'rubbish' advice and use it myself on my own horses 

To all of you that have been a delight - thankyou. All the best to you all 

Oh and to all of you that gave me that much grief about keeping my sec D entire that I gelded him - I actually didn't. Shock horror!!


----------



## Hetsmum (6 October 2014)

Have seen it happen myself.  Will miss the Oreo updates very much.  Best of luck with him and the other new youngster though.  Onwards and upwards  x


----------



## Kaylum (6 October 2014)

Oh no will miss the updates as well. Hope he brings you lots of happiness x


----------



## Foxy O (7 October 2014)

I will miss the updates but good luck with all of them and I hope Oreo has a long and happy life with you


----------



## fatpiggy (7 October 2014)

Carrots&Mints said:



			I live just down the road (m65) from where these ponies were, the yard that my mother has her horse resuced 18 of the little sweethearts, all had ringworm lice and god knows what else. When I went up the day after they got them, there were 3  or 4 in each stable, poor things looked so malnurished and they were so scared! One of them was due to be put to sleep as it couldnt stand up properly, but after a week came fine, will never be anything but a feild companion as it will never be sound. I go up regulary to my mums yard and I see them out in the feild with full bellys and enjoying life  half of them (the older ones) are in a feild and are being handled and the other half are out in the woods enjoying being youngsters and will be brought in come winter.

The guy who owns my mums yard has since been back to the place where they all were and managed to pick up the stallion that was used to breed all these unwanted colts, they now have him, washed him down as he was caked in s**t matted feathers ect and now after some looking after and some decent food in his belly hes turned out to be quite a nice sweet pony, really great to handle. The people said he was about 4 year old but looking at his teeth more 14 year old but YO doesnt care, would rather see him being looked after rather than starved in a pile of *****!.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't surprise me they live at a Manchester postcode I'm afraid.  Several common denominators with the ones I used to see locally on the other side of the city.


----------



## ribbons (7 October 2014)

Fides, please don't think I'm having a pop at you because I'm not. I just wondered if you've had Oreo gelded, and if not I'd be interested in your reasons for that.


----------



## Fides (30 January 2016)

I just thought I would post an update as its been way over 12 months and these threads are a bit useless without updates eh? I've been away due to personal circumstances - some of them linked to posting this .

So what has happened in the meantime? The foal that left with him that my friend took on has died - a perforated bowel due to encysted red worm burden  It turns out the owner of the ponies has since been prosecuted by the RSPCA as they found 13 dead horses on the property. Unfortunately as the husband was in prison at the time (the reason these were being sold for meat - they were sold on by the land owner I believe) it was the wife who was prosecuted. Hubby is now out and they are under investigation again after police found a further 3 carcasses when issuing a warrant against a huge vehicle theft racquet. Why the RSPCA never followed up (or if they did and were just blind) I don't know?

So Oreo - he's an absolute little star! He was gelded at the end of the Autumn just past at a cost of £240. In addition to this I have spent £160 on a saddle, £50 on a saddle fitter, £10 on a girth, £15 on stirrups, £10 on leathers, £25 on a bridle, £12 on a bit, £15 on a roller that fitted, £30 on pony sized long lines so I didn't have to deal with spaghetti, and he goes through a field safe head collar a month so probably about £100 in head collars! I'd love to turn out without them but I have an issue with walkers leaving gates open so I daren't. There have been trims every 10 weeks at £20 so that's £120 over the past year, plus another £18 for his tetanus booster (I've not counted the call out fee as my others were done too). Then there is worming at £25 ish a pop as I have been egg counting too due to the added risk - so about £100 in worming). I have the dentist coming out on Monday - she's been out once before to get him used to the gag and everything when she did my ridden horses and charged me £10 for an age check and just to get him used to the process. I think as it is a proper visit tomorrow it might be the full £40 fee. Dentist is needed a he has started cutting his proper teeth which means he was a (poor) late foal from the year before, rather than an early foal that year - so he is now around 3 and a big boy 

So in total the cost to get him to a point where I can start thinking about backing him has been *£1146*! And that is with me doing all the training of him - this could have been far more if I had needed professional help.

So what has he done so far I hear you ask? I started basic stuff with him after he had recovered from the gelding. He has had a saddle and bridle with bit on, he hacks in hand (only 5-10 minutes at a time). When loose schooling him he has learned the voice commands for walk, trot, canter for both upwards and downwards transitions, and halt too. I then roped my other half into leading him so we could start to learn to long line. He's now long lining really well and will do upwards transitions with a little flick of the dangling stirrups - walk and trot only. And then he started cutting teeth so we have had a break since November. 

The dentist is coming on Monday to double check his teeth and hopefully is all is week we can do a bit more work.

He is now standing at 12h1 at the withers and 12h2 at the bum. I must actually measure him again as I haven't measured him since he was gelded so he may be bigger now.

I'm going to hit reply now so I don't lose all I have typed but will post some piccies in a minute.


----------



## Fides (30 January 2016)

So the photos

As his winter coat came through he was sweating so much the poor duck - we bib clipped him. Unfortunately that wasn't enough so we did end up scalping him! He was much happier and than I have just bib clipped him since. Although he hasn't been clipped since Christmas as the weather seems to suit his fluffiness now!

Here he is sporting a bib clip after his full clip had started to grow out. He just stands and dozes while you clip him - he loves it!







His greedy side!







Showing his rough size compared to me







Pensive... Right little chunk!







Bitted (sorry it looks horribly clunky with his headcollar over the top)







Learning to long line - please excuse the hideous clip!







Action shot - raised poles


----------



## Fides (30 January 2016)

I wasn't quick enough for the last edit - sorry the pics are huge!

Action shot - raised poles 







And a final shot of him having a little pop - he jumps from field to field regularly so this teeny jump is nothing. If anyone is still concerned - I pointed him at the jump twice, once in each direction and only one time. This is the most recent shot of him (plus the other hairy shots) where his coat is growing back out and he has hairy little legs 







So that's him - he's turning into quite a useful little chap! Just need a small person for him  but he has cost the best part of £1200 to get him to this point and he hasn't yet had a rider on board...


----------



## MargotC (30 January 2016)

He's coming along nicely isn't he. 

I can think of a few people I know who could use being pointed along to this thread.. why is it some people only see the purchase cost when it is the maintenance that adds up..


----------



## Clare85 (30 January 2016)

Bless him. Lucky boy to have found a nice, loving home


----------



## Princess16 (30 January 2016)

Oh he's lovely Fides and such a lucky chap to have found you 

Yes agreed with comment that people should see how much it actually costs to bring them on. 

Look forward to hearing further updates on him


----------



## Sheep (30 January 2016)

Pics aren't loading for me but thank you for updating! Keep us posted


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (30 January 2016)

Very sweet chap, a nice leg at each corner build


----------



## McFluff (30 January 2016)

He's gorgeous - lovely to see an update. I'm not going to add up the cost of my own addiction. No good can come of that.  But it does show the cost of producing a riding horse/pony.


----------



## nicelittle (30 January 2016)

Like!


----------



## Hetsmum (30 January 2016)

Bless him.  Although he has cost you a lot - you did do it with your eyes wide open and with your experience, you have given him a chance at a wonderful life. I have always wondered how he was doing..... thank you for the update


----------



## WelshD (30 January 2016)

Thank you for posting, I am another who wondered how things were going  Oreo looks to be a super little chap


----------



## flirtygerty (30 January 2016)

have loved this post, you have done him proud and he looks as though he would take your weight when he matures a bit, you are not by any means a heavyweight yourself, having rescued a 16 2hh wb mare, now blossomed into a tank with attitude after 3yrs, I envy you, having a pony to contend with, good luck with Oreo, he's gorgeous


----------



## Mince Pie (31 January 2016)

You know, Fides, with you being umm... a bit on the short side and him being such a chunk you may get away with riding him yourself...


----------



## Fides (31 January 2016)

Thanks evreryone  He is a total little dude and I am so pleased I have him as part of my little herd



Mince Pie said:



			You know, Fides, with you being umm... a bit on the short side and him being such a chunk you may get away with riding him yourself... 

Click to expand...

In height yes, definitely not in weight... I have a very lightweight rider in mind to back him


----------



## Fides (31 January 2016)

A little vid here if anyone wants to see just how adorably well behaved he is 

http://www.4shared.com/video/x71tsPu6ce/trim5DE34902-6AA7-4885-B54A-5A.html


----------



## Regandal (31 January 2016)

He is beyond cute.  Is he as cuddly as he looks?


----------



## windand rain (31 January 2016)

you have done him proud He looks very sweet and it is a credit to you your pocket and your experience that has given him a chance. For one I am not keen on people rescuing as it leads to so much misery for so many but I do congratulate you on doing a good job on him.


----------



## rascal (31 January 2016)

He is one very lucky little horse, hope you have lots of fun with him.

My welsh cob was  a rescue from a private home. Although this couple take horses to shows like the royal welsh, the horse I bought off them, was according to the vet a week from being dead he was so poor. He was covered in lice and full of worms, I don't think his feet had been trimmed for the 18 months they owned him.


----------



## Princess16 (1 February 2016)

Aww he's Gawjuss  he's one lucky boy as are you to have him!


----------



## Princess16 (1 February 2016)

windand rain said:



			you have done him proud He looks very sweet and it is a credit to you your pocket and your experience that has given him a chance. For one I am not keen on people rescuing as it leads to so much misery for so many but I do congratulate you on doing a good job on him.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you say that? If people like OP didn't rescue these poor horses what would happen to them? Not sure what you mean?


----------



## _GG_ (1 February 2016)

Princess16 said:



			Why do you say that? If people like OP didn't rescue these poor horses what would happen to them? Not sure what you mean?
		
Click to expand...

It fuels the cycle. Every time someone pays to "rescue" a horse, all that's happening is the people who are breeding all these "unwanted" horses and ponies get the message that the demand is there. Where Jo Public gives a demand for something, others will fill that demand. 

In short...if people stop "rescuing" these horses, their production will slow down. It'll probably never stop, but the hype and the drama around headlines on social media and the like saying that horses need to go due to loss of grazing/will go to the meatman ect. are almost all a ploy. It's a well oiled sales tactic and nobody is rescuing anything per say...just buying a very low cost horse. 

If people want to rescue horses, go to the charities and re-home one. That's how to help the welfare crisis. Buying horses like this is actually making the whole welfare crisis worse. Yes, people like the OP are making the life of that one horse or two better, but by doing so, are creating more and more lives for more and more horses that may well not be so lucky. Why? Because people like the OP know what to do with a £50 horse. Many people who pay that for a horse don't have a clue or worse...buy them, rush them, sell them in to the dealers cycle or, get bored, "rescue" too many etc. and end up neglecting them through lack of care or resources. 

I don't condemn people like the OP and this isn't an attack on her. However, to answer your question, if the OP didn't "rescue" these poor horses, they would end up with the meat man...given a very swift end to life and the majority of them (because not all sold will go to good homes like the OP's) from a very uncertain and often bl00dy awful future. On top of that, if people like the OP didn't buy them, the demand would decrease and in line, so would the production. 

Stop adding fuel to a fire and it will eventually burn out. Every time a well meaning person buys a horse like this, it's adding fuel to the fire of the welfare crisis...making things worse for other horses, not better.


----------



## Princess16 (1 February 2016)

_GG_ said:



			It fuels the cycle. Every time someone pays to "rescue" a horse, all that's happening is the people who are breeding all these "unwanted" horses and ponies get the message that the demand is there. Where Jo Public gives a demand for something, others will fill that demand. 

In short...if people stop "rescuing" these horses, their production will slow down. It'll probably never stop, but the hype and the drama around headlines on social media and the like saying that horses need to go due to loss of grazing/will go to the meatman ect. are almost all a ploy. It's a well oiled sales tactic and nobody is rescuing anything per say...just buying a very low cost horse. 

If people want to rescue horses, go to the charities and re-home one. That's how to help the welfare crisis. Buying horses like this is actually making the whole welfare crisis worse. Yes, people like the OP are making the life of that one horse or two better, but by doing so, are creating more and more lives for more and more horses that may well not be so lucky. Why? Because people like the OP know what to do with a £50 horse. Many people who pay that for a horse don't have a clue or worse...buy them, rush them, sell them in to the dealers cycle or, get bored, "rescue" too many etc. and end up neglecting them through lack of care or resources. 

I don't condemn people like the OP and this isn't an attack on her. However, to answer your question, if the OP didn't "rescue" these poor horses, they would end up with the meat man...given a very swift end to life and the majority of them (because not all sold will go to good homes like the OP's) from a very uncertain and often bl00dy awful future. On top of that, if people like the OP didn't buy them, the demand would decrease and in line, so would the production. 

Stop adding fuel to a fire and it will eventually burn out. Every time a well meaning person buys a horse like this, it's adding fuel to the fire of the welfare crisis...making things worse for other horses, not better.
		
Click to expand...

Explained perfectly thanks. And yes put like that totally agree with you. I was seeing it as just giving a poor horse a good home and brighter future sop that I am&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## _GG_ (1 February 2016)

Princess16 said:



			Explained perfectly thanks. And yes put like that totally agree with you. I was seeing it as just giving a poor horse a good home and brighter future sop that I am&#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

It's good to be a sop and I hate myself when I type out things like that because the vast majority of people who buy these horses only mean to do good and I would never want to criticise that. I just wish there was more education available to make sure everybody knows the realities and not just those of us who have seen it directly. xx


----------



## Rose Folly (1 February 2016)

You are a star and I hope it works out well for you. I also hope your original two were chosen by someone.

I campaign actively for there to be a fairly crippling licence required for breeding - with teeth. Swingeing fines for breaking the law, and confiscation of all horses held by person. It would be a nightmare initially, but I think in a few years it would have paid for itself. People like your scammers are either breeding these youngsters or acquiring them from those who do. The world is awash with coloured cobby vanner types - like Staffies in the dog world, and so many of them, loveable as they are, are second-rate.

Good luck with little Oreo - I hope he will grow to be a big Oreo - or at least the size you want.


----------



## ester (1 February 2016)

Are you planning on keeping both usernames now then OP? I can't keep up!


----------



## laura_nash (1 February 2016)

_GG_ said:



			It fuels the cycle. Every time someone pays to "rescue" a horse, all that's happening is the people who are breeding all these "unwanted" horses and ponies get the message that the demand is there. Where Jo Public gives a demand for something, others will fill that demand. 

In short...if people stop "rescuing" these horses, their production will slow down.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure this is actually the case here.  From what OP has said it sounds like this is an outfit similar to several around here, basically they are breeding and selling mares for a reasonably amount of money.  They can't be bothered with the colts as they will need to be gelded, will need time to recover, and aren't worth as much.  So the colts go for meat, or they find another sales tactic with the "rescue" wheeze.  Whether the colts for for meat or they make a little more selling them to someone else doesn't really make any difference to them, they are a byproduct.  Unless you could make the breeding of the mares not worthwhile (and they sell them within their community mostly so the only way would be to signicantly increase the cost of breeding and selling them in some way that they can't avoid paying) then the colts will always be born and will always be got rid of somehow.


----------



## Fides (1 February 2016)

_GG_ said:



			It's good to be a sop and I hate myself when I type out things like that because the vast majority of people who buy these horses only mean to do good and I would never want to criticise that. I just wish there was more education available to make sure everybody knows the realities and not just those of us who have seen it directly. xx
		
Click to expand...




_GG_ said:



			It's good to be a sop and I hate myself when I type out things like that because the vast majority of people who buy these horses only mean to do good and I would never want to criticise that. I just wish there was more education available to make sure everybody knows the realities and not just those of us who have seen it directly. xx
		
Click to expand...

The whole point of the thread was not to encourage people but to put them off - giving the true cost of the cheap £50 horse. Also the hard work and time involved in getting them to a stage where they are 'useful'. Nearly £1200 and not even backed yet...



ester said:



			Are you planning on keeping both usernames now then OP? I can't keep up!
		
Click to expand...

Ive only posted on this thread, no others. Just to update...


----------



## madlady (1 February 2016)

He is looking brilliant OP - well done you and well done for highlighting the costs involved - lots of people will vastly underestimate how much these cheap 'rescues' are going to cost.


----------



## Fides (1 February 2016)

Well the dentist came today to do the two ridden ones. Oreo got introduced to the gag and rasp in a totally non-stress way and was better behaved than the ones that had been done before. He had two tiny Spurs on his back teeth due to him being very slightly parrot mouthed which she took off. Here he is sporting some serious dental gear


----------



## Fides (1 February 2016)

Just to give an idea about how windy it is up here - this was an hour after being turned back out! Do you think he's being marked for being stolen? Pmsl


----------



## ester (1 February 2016)

I thought you needed to stay 'under the radar'?


----------



## EQUIDAE (1 February 2016)

Great update


----------



## ester (1 February 2016)

Err seriously?!!!!! 
I think everyone who worked it out has been quite generous to allow you carry on as your new user name despite your blatant lieing in your initial post about how you had heard all about this forum, were new etc etc but posting as both people on the same thread. Nah, not on.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 February 2016)

I was going to find the 'do do do do' music from the TV show, but this is more fun. 

[video=youtube;a1sf2CzEq0w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w[/video]


----------



## ester (2 February 2016)

Lol Faracat! 

It was tricky to determine exactly which do do do you meant


----------



## madlady (2 February 2016)

Am I missing something?


----------



## Princess16 (2 February 2016)

ester said:



			Err seriously?!!!!! 
I think everyone who worked it out has been quite generous to allow you carry on as your new user name despite your blatant lieing in your initial post about how you had heard all about this forum, were new etc etc but posting as both people on the same thread. Nah, not on.
		
Click to expand...

Can you explain what you are on about with all the cryptic messages ? Coz I for one  am confused ??


----------



## ester (2 February 2016)

Sorry! 

Fides and EQUIDAE are the same person. 
We have known this since EQUIDAE posted pictures on her first post/thread but when it was brought up despite her initial post claiming 'first post so please be gentle with me'. She pm'd a number of people stating stalker etc reasons for needing to stay under the radar so continued to post as EQUIDAE (and has done on this thread :rolleyes3:' Apparently it is all ok now though and one of the key rules is no multiple user names and it is deceiving people. 

https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/showthread.php?707413-Aggressive-Youngster


----------



## zigzag (2 February 2016)

ester said:



			Sorry! 

Fides and EQUIDAE are the same person. 
We have known this since EQUIDAE posted pictures on her first post/thread but when it was brought up despite her initial post claiming 'first post so please be gentle with me'. She pm'd a number of people stating stalker etc reasons for needing to stay under the radar so continued to post as EQUIDAE (and has done on this thread :rolleyes3:' Apparently it is all ok now though and one of the key rules is no multiple user names and it is deceiving people. 

https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/showthread.php?707413-Aggressive-Youngster

Click to expand...

Report to admin then, I doubt she is the only one with a two accounts but rather sad she replies to her own thread with "great update" lol


----------



## Princess16 (2 February 2016)

ester said:



			Sorry! 

Fides and EQUIDAE are the same person. 
We have known this since EQUIDAE posted pictures on her first post/thread but when it was brought up despite her initial post claiming 'first post so please be gentle with me'. She pm'd a number of people stating stalker etc reasons for needing to stay under the radar so continued to post as EQUIDAE (and has done on this thread :rolleyes3:' Apparently it is all ok now though and one of the key rules is no multiple user names and it is deceiving people. 

https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/showthread.php?707413-Aggressive-Youngster

Click to expand...

Think the clues were there when underneath her name it says 1440 posts !!


----------



## ester (2 February 2016)

It has been reported to admin now, I doubt that she is the only one with two log-ins either but if you want to do that it is usually wise not to add a load of photos to your first post that people will recognise :rolleyes3:
It wasn't previously reported as the poster wasn't active as Fides and had reasons not to post under that name. I don't think it is unreasonable to expect people to pick one username and stick with it for general posting. 

Sorry I don't understand princess16? It was known from her first post as Equidae that she was in fact Fides.


----------



## Princess16 (2 February 2016)

ester said:



			It has been reported to admin now, I doubt that she is the only one with two log-ins either but if you want to do that it is usually wise not to add a load of photos to your first post that people will recognise :rolleyes3:
It wasn't previously reported as the poster wasn't active as Fides and had reasons not to post under that name. I don't think it is unreasonable to expect people to pick one username and stick with it for general posting. 

Sorry I don't understand princess16? It was known from her first post as Equidae that she was in fact Fides.
		
Click to expand...

When she first posted as Equidae last year saying it was her first post underneath it said 1440 posts


----------



## ester (2 February 2016)

No it wouldn't have done, at the time it would have said 1, it updates automatically on all of your old posts which is why it will say 1440 under the one on this thread too, and Fides has 2900 ish posts.
All my old posts will also say 29821 (!!!) under them


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 February 2016)

Tbf, I believe that EQUIDAE didn't intend to post on Fides' thread as EQUIDAE. It was a whoopsy. Her original post was quickly edited to the one that stands now,  as what she originally posted as EQUIDAE clearly came from Fides in response to one of Ester's posts. 

First rule of multiple identities - remember which one you are currently assuming!

Anyhoo, OP, as you apparently no longer need to lie below the radar, why don't you ask admin if they will amalgamate all your posts into just one of your usernames? Most of us regulars have had you sussed for a long while now.

Technically, you could be banned for the dual username issue I suppose, but the forum would be a quieter place without you .


----------



## ester (2 February 2016)

Oh I didn't see an edit?
Yes it would certainly make sense to see if admin can amalgamate them.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 February 2016)

ester said:



			Oh I didn't see an edit?
Yes it would certainly make sense to see if admin can amalgamate them.
		
Click to expand...

I happened to be on line at the time and saw the original post from EQUIDAE when it came up, it was something along the lines of 'Why do you keep going on about it?'. I thought 'That's let the cat out of the bag!'.

It had been edited to 'Great update' by the time I back on later in the day.


----------



## _GG_ (2 February 2016)

laura_nash said:



			I'm not sure this is actually the case here.  From what OP has said it sounds like this is an outfit similar to several around here, basically they are breeding and selling mares for a reasonably amount of money.  They can't be bothered with the colts as they will need to be gelded, will need time to recover, and aren't worth as much.  So the colts go for meat, or they find another sales tactic with the "rescue" wheeze.  Whether the colts for for meat or they make a little more selling them to someone else doesn't really make any difference to them, they are a byproduct.  Unless you could make the breeding of the mares not worthwhile (and they sell them within their community mostly so the only way would be to signicantly increase the cost of breeding and selling them in some way that they can't avoid paying) then the colts will always be born and will always be got rid of somehow.
		
Click to expand...

It was a basic description. If I went into the intricacies of the welfare crisis, I'd be here all year. Doesn't change the fact that people buying the colts creates a demand that makes the breeders use the tactics that they do to get a bit more money for them. Meat man = guaranteed future. Sold cheaply = a few lucky horses and a lot of horses destined to be picked up by a welfare agency in a few years time in goodness knows what state...if they're lucky. 



Fides said:



			The whole point of the thread was not to encourage people but to put them off - giving the true cost of the cheap £50 horse. Also the hard work and time involved in getting them to a stage where they are 'useful'. Nearly £1200 and not even backed yet...
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't commenting on the thread, I was responding to a particular question.


----------



## sywell (5 February 2016)

lizness said:



			Yes, see the link here http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/cgi-bin/glos/bus1item.cgi?file=*BADV624-1001.txt 'Can I keep a horse without a passport' section. I used to work in a vets and there would be some very big apparently 6 month old foals when it came to passporting! I assume it is for the drugs front I don't know what would happen if a foal received bute before passporting, I suppose honesty would be expected when it came to getting passport. In cattle it is 27 days after birth (but it is expected for them to go into food I suppose) if they are not done by then then they cannot either(go into food) So in theory if these were over 6 month and not passported they are rather stuck! £50 is in fact a good price when the other alternative would be to get the knackerman out to dispose of them. 

Sorry to go off topic, he looks lovely and I hope you do well with him. Just interesting sometimes for legal implications. They could also get done for not passporting (in theory) I don't know if there has been any histroy of his actually happening?
		
Click to expand...

I you look at the legislation any late registrations are signed out in section IX. One has to ask why the vets are following the procedure for using drugs that are not approved where a horse has no passport.


----------



## Fides (12 November 2016)

A final sad update for this thread and then I will vanish into obscurity.

It turned out that Oreo had a grass intolerancy due to the heavy worm burden as a foal. Every time the grass changed or there was a frost he would scour and rapidly lose weight. A couple of weeks stabled, and being fed alfalfa, and he would recover and go back to his normal perky self.

I thought everything was going to be fine again but sadly on bonfire night he got stressed by the fireworks (out of character) and had a fit, went down and couldn't get up. I called the vet and the poor boy didn't even need the second injection 

I'm going to miss this little cheeky chap 







Such a jump on him! - the arena fence is 1m50!







Clipped as he's a hairy monster and would sweat stood in the field



















And when he arrived - petrified little thing







To everyone who has offered kind words and support during his time with me - thankyou from the bottom of my heart.

ETA - £1146 + two vets bills totalling £450 and removal of £180 means his total cost was *£1766* and he didn't even get to the point of backing


----------



## SEL (12 November 2016)

I am so very sorry to hear this, you must be devastated.

He was a beautiful little pony xx


----------



## Red-1 (12 November 2016)

That is a sad end to your time. He looked wonderful in the more recent photos, he could not have had a better chance in life, and certainly seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Bluedaisys (12 November 2016)

Sorry for your loss, he looked more then happy with you x


----------



## jofwigby (12 November 2016)

Lovely photos of him in the school - you gave him a bloody good shot x Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SusannaF (12 November 2016)

Thank you for trying, and what a blinking mess the meat/passporting system is. I knew it was bad but not this ridiculous.

Bless Oreo. He had a good few years with you!


----------



## Equi (12 November 2016)

I'm so very sorry to hear this sad end to a wonderful story


----------



## AR_x (12 November 2016)

I am very sad to hear of your loss. You gave him a very happy life and a second chance, He was very lucky to have you.


----------



## Apercrumbie (12 November 2016)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss - he was so beautiful and I am amazed at how far you came together. RIP Oreo.


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 November 2016)

I am so sorry that is so sad but you gave him the best chance possible it's just a shame the damage had already been done when he was a baby, you couldn't have done anymore for him x


----------



## Spottyappy (12 November 2016)

So sorry to read this.
You had done a fabulous job with him and extended his life way beyond what it had been inteneded to be, both in quality and time.
Run free Oreo.


----------



## Amymay (12 November 2016)

I'm so sorry Fides xxx


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 November 2016)

I am so sorry to read this x


----------



## Micropony (12 November 2016)

So sorry to hear this. You changed his world and he was a lucky pony. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## EllenJay (12 November 2016)

So sorry to read this. The true cost isn't monetary, as we all knew, but love, and a broken heart.  Thinking of you xx


----------



## Dave's Mam (12 November 2016)

Night Night Oreo.


----------



## Jenna87 (12 November 2016)

So sorry for your loss. Run free Oreo


----------



## JCW (12 November 2016)

so sorry to read this. Despite his short life, at least he had you and was well cared for and loved xxx


----------



## Fides (12 November 2016)

Thanks everyone. I had a pamper session with him the day before he died and plaited him up - he'll have been the best dressed dead pony there 

I'm so glad I had that last lovely day with him - hug your horses this weekend.

I live by always telling someone (including horses) you love them before you leave - it would be horrible to leave life with cross words. I always want my loved ones to know they are loved...


----------



## PorkChop (12 November 2016)

Oh no, so sorry you lost him.

Just remember you gave him a fabulous life even though it wasn't for as long as you wanted x


----------



## Shantara (12 November 2016)

I'm so so so so sorry  I remember this thread and Oreo, such a little trooper. 
You made his short life an incredibly happy one, I'm sure he'd be very grateful.
Stay strong, thinking of you and little Oreo xx


----------



## Sandstone1 (12 November 2016)

I'm so sorry.  You did your best for him. I'm sure he had a much better life with you than he would otherwise have had.


----------



## MissTyc (12 November 2016)

Very sad update. We've lost two rescues for similar reasons and at similar age. It is so sad but we must take comfort that they had a good life, and a much better life than the many colts who don't even have the dignified ending of the meat man xx


----------



## merlin12 (12 November 2016)

So sorry to hear that Oreo has died. You gave him a good life. He was a lucky pony to have met you.My thoughts are with you. You made a world of difference to Oreo.


----------



## OldNag (12 November 2016)

I am so sorry to read this. But what a lucky chap he was to end up with you x


----------



## Hetsmum (12 November 2016)

So sorry to read this.  You did a fabulous job with him and he was very lucky.  Oreo was always one of my favourites.  Run free little  x


----------



## Cobbytype (13 November 2016)

What a credit to you Oreo is and what a handsome cob he turned into. I hope you feel proud for what you did for him whilst he was in your care. 

May he stuff himself with heavenly spring grass and gallop above the clouds.


----------



## LadySam (13 November 2016)

Such a sad ending to this story.  But good on you Fides.  You did a beautiful job with him and he was loved and happy.


----------



## Suechoccy (13 November 2016)

Bless you. What a sad and unexpected shock ending.  Oreo bloomed under your care.  All credit to you. Gentle hugs.


----------



## silv (13 November 2016)

What a shame, I am so sorry to read this. Remember when you got him.  At least he had a wonderful life with you albeit a short one he looks like he was such a wee cutie.  You must be devastated.  Take Care x


----------

